# 2018 - Warm Season Lawn Photos



## Ware

Let's get this party started! :clapping:

The reel low PRG (HOC 3/4") in my back yard is holding up pretty well. Had I known it would look this good I would have went ahead and overseeded the front too, but I guess there is always next year.

I recorded a low of 9.5°F on my PWS this morning - I'm ready for spring!


----------



## Rickk567

Looks great.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Looks great, Ware. Would love to see some close ups sometime of the blades of this strange creature. Obviously I'm waiting for the big spring show where you put it down and see how smooth it goes. That looks really great though.


----------



## southernguy311

Ware,

I would consider that guy behind you dominated.

Some pics of extremely rare South GA now yesterday morning and then afternoon where it mostly survived a whole day.


----------



## free_safety

Looks good especially for this time of the year.


----------



## CenlaLowell

My yard is still brown from the winter weather. Hopefully by March I'm back in the saddle.


----------



## Ware

Can't let this thread fall to page 2. :bandit:


----------



## Redtenchu

I can't wait for this thread to be active all year! With the results @Ware & @Iriasj2009 had with PRG I think this will become the new normal!


----------



## Tellycoleman

Do you use a DJI drone for your pictures?


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> Do you use a DJI drone for your pictures?


Yes - DJI Spark.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> I can't wait for this thread to be active all year! With the results @Ware & @Iriasj2009 had with PRG I think this will become the new normal!


Same here!


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> Can't let this thread fall to page 2. :bandit:


The neighbor with the house right next to you has to be living a mixed blessing. Their yard looks squared away and you definitely aren't blowing weeds into their yard. However, how do they compete with having you/ golf course yard as a neighbor? Talk about setting the bar high.


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> The neighbor with the house right next to you has to be living a mixed blessing. Their yard looks squared away and you definitely aren't blowing weeds into their yard. However, how do they compete with having you/ golf course yard as a neighbor? Talk about setting the bar high.


:lol:

Good eye. The couple that owned that house up until last fall was a military family that had been stationed elsewhere for the last several years, so I was taking care of that lawn too. They finally sold it, and I'm both excited that I don't have to mess with it anymore, and anxious to see what happens to it.  :?


----------



## Killbuzz

First stripes of the season!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Killbuzz said:


> First stripes of the season!


Very Nice :thumbup: I'm jealous!


----------



## Fishnugget

Mightyquinn said:


> Killbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First stripes of the season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice :thumbup: I'm jealous!
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Adrian82

Redtenchu said:


>


I'm throwing the damn towel in.


----------



## Redtenchu

A quick picture before the freeze this weekend.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

That stinkin freeze forecast and maybe SNOW! Blasphemy! I was ready to till and put down new seed.


----------



## RaginCajun

Green is overrated. Haha. This was a couple weeks back immediately after seeding. Got a good germination rate and baby bermuda is about 1/4" tall now.


----------



## Ware

Bumping this thread.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Shot of my backyard a week after glyphosate and several days of below freezing lows.


----------



## ahartzell

Day after mowing


----------



## Movingshrub

@Fistertondeluxe

Did you do a blanket or spot application?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Got a clip on the back yard with the newly sharpened reel, and I stopped for a second to take a picture. I didn't get one of the front, although some of the areas are getting more coverage. Even through it's not as nice and pool-table flat as some of the other member's lawns, I have to say that I'm really proud of how far along this area has come with just good mowing practice, some PGR(I will do my first application next week) and help from some selective herbicides. I'd say I have about 50% coverage in the back yard right now. I plan on doing a lot of leveling in the future, for preparation for the partial renovation next year.

Take note of the height of the grass by the pool. I told my wife that I didn't want to take a string trimmer to it because I didn't want to damage the metal shell. I brought up the R&R Landscape Blade, and she gave me the eye :roll: She sure does love her pool though :lol:


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...I have to say that I'm really proud of how far along this area has come...


It's looking really good, CK. :thumbsup:

Tell her your friends on the internet said you need a Landscape Blade.


----------



## Nkoehn22

April,9th 2018 Meyers Zoysia going into its third full growing season. The dark greens lawn was July 2017, and plugs were pulled in July to do the backyard. Plugs are going into its first full growing season. Fighting weeds, but currently winning that fight. Backyard got taken over by annual blue grass, and I applied Celsius a month ago and it's been pretty effective. I'll be spraying my second application this weekend. The last few pictures are before and current state, but not in order.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@Movingshrub I did a blanket application.


----------



## kolbasz

@Ware so you literally oversee prg into your Bermuda, Bermuda goes dormant, prg is on top, then when ready you will kill the prg and Bermuda will come back


----------



## Ware

kolbasz said:


> Ware so you literally oversee prg into your Bermuda, Bermuda goes dormant, prg is on top, then when ready you will kill the prg and Bermuda will come back


Yes, pretty much. Here is the thread about it over on the warm season side. :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man




----------



## J_nick

g-man said:


>


Hey pal :bandit: <- Clint Eastwood, you get lost or something


----------



## g-man

It was warm outside plus I figured you wanted to see a deep green lawn. :lol:


----------



## Spammage

g-man said:


> It was warm outside plus I figured you wanted to see a deep green lawn. :lol:


Looks like summer patch waiting to happen... :banana:


----------



## Jeff20

.5. Just wish I had stripes.


----------



## Redtenchu

Still looks awesome @Jeff20!


----------



## Jeff20

Thanks alot Red.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Jeff20 said:


> Thanks alot Red.


Looks good, and you're getting some help from Mother Nature too!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Weeds looking lit up from the atrazine/MSM app 1 week ago. They're glowing with impending death.


----------



## Suaverc118

Jeff20 said:


> .5. Just wish I had stripes.


What's it like mowing with a manual reel? Also, how do you calure the clippings? I'm really thinking about trying one for my front and side lawn. It's about 2800 sq ft. Only problem is my house is elevated/on a hill and it ground isn't very even.


----------



## raldridge2315

I still have my grandfather's push reel. On a manual reel, the reel turns opposite to the power front throws. The clippings come out the back. His has a basket to collect the clippings. I bet somebody makes a similar basket today.


----------



## raldridge2315

> What's it like mowing with a manual reel? Also, how do you calure the clippings? I'm really thinking about trying one for my front and side lawn. It's about 2800 sq ft. Only problem is my house is elevated/on a hill and it ground isn't very even.


I still have my grandfather's push reel. On a manual reel, the reel turns opposite to the power front throws. The clippings come out the back. His has a basket to collect the clippings. I bet somebody makes a similar basket today. When I was a kid (back in the fifties) I mowed with that manual reel all of the time. Our property was about a half acre. My dad didn't need a power mower, he had me. As far as the uneven ground, you would just have to try it and see how it goes. On slopes, you provide the power, but sharp manual mowers are actually easier to use than it appears.


----------



## SimonR

Does it count? There is some warm season in there.. :lol:


----------



## Ware

SimonR said:


> Does it count? There is some warm season in there.. :lol:


It counts. :thumbup:


----------



## raldridge2315

Ware said:


> SimonR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count? There is some warm season in there.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It counts. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That is just awesome.


----------



## kevinb

It's definitely a work in progress, as of a few days ago here in central Texas.. Please excuse the image quality, just took a few quick snapshots with my phone.


----------



## SGrabs33

SimonR said:


> Does it count? There is some warm season in there.. :lol:


Of course, as long as it's REEL Low!


----------



## ahartzell




----------



## Redtenchu

Great start @ahartzell! Total street domination!


----------



## Rickk567

kevinb said:


> It's definitely a work in progress, as of a few days ago here in central Texas.. Please excuse the image quality, just took a few quick snapshots with my phone.


Looks great.


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> Great start @ahartzell! Total street domination!


Thanks Red! Planning on sanding in next few weeks. Already dreading the slump from green to sand!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Manual reel is easy to push until the grass gets thicker, then you get a washboard effect. With some of the Scott's reels, you can't catch the clippings, like mine. I think SunJoe makes one that has a catcher, and I know Fiskars makes one as well. Check your Craigslist before you go to a box store and buy one. You can usually pick one up for cheap.

I actually used mine today to mow down some seed heads that I couldn't get with the Flex 21.


----------



## SimonR

SGrabs33 said:


> SimonR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count? There is some warm season in there.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, as long as it's REEL Low!
Click to expand...

5/8". Not super low but enough leaf for stripe-age!!


----------



## Jeff20

Sorry about the late reply. The main difference is HOC and how smooth the cut is from reel to rotary even w/ a manual. I'm cutting every 2 days and not taking but about a 1/8 off, not much clipping to see. I will be apping pgr before long. I'm not tired of mowing yet concidering it only takes me 15mins to cut, weed eat & edge & blow. For you to use any type of reel your yard needs to be level. You can try a manual. Just scalp w/ yr rotary then use a reel, Then the lower you go the more it will tell you how unlevel you really are.


----------



## Lacric333

Emerald zoysia, 1/2".


----------



## Ware

Lacric333 said:


> Emerald zoysia, 1/2".


Looks great! Welcome to TLF!


----------



## ahartzell

pretty good difference in 3 days. Seems to be getting thicker and darker green (might have been the milo with iron  )


----------



## skiwhe

We put in a pool over the winter and had the sprinkler system redesigned afterwards. We have an acre and only the first 50' in my back yard is sodded, so I had the sprinkler guys move the sprinklers back 10 foot and put in 35' rotor heads on 360°. This increased my watered area by 5K sq ft. I have seeded that area with Bermuda, but it has not come in yet.

Since we were putting In the pool, I didn't use pre-emergent last fall and had a pretty good breakout of dallis grass and poa annua. Those are mostly under control now though, but I am fighting an armadillo who is tearing up the backyard every night. I have a trap out for him, but haven't caught him yet (we seem to go through this with the armadillos every spring, last year between me and the neighbors we caught 6-8 of them).

We added about 6 yards of soil to one side of the pool deck and sodded it. I added some sand about two weeks ago to some of the worst spots where the tractors and concrete trucks left ruts, but I still need to do some more sanding. I'll do that later in the summer. Now I'm just trying to get the grass to grow in and take over the bare spots so I can get this backyard back up to standards.


----------



## SimonR

Mixing up the stripes on the Rye-Muda


----------



## raldridge2315

SimonR said:


> Mixing up the stripes on the Rye-Muda


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is just beyond awesome. You should be very proud of that.


----------



## SimonR

raldridge2315 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: That is just beyond awesome. You should be very proud of that.


Thanks Raldridge, PRG is a boat load of fun to mow. It's a nice blend at the moment, maybe 50/50 rye to Bermuda


----------



## Dico112lr4

Hello everyone, first post here. Here's my Bermuda in NC recently tackled with my 20" CalTrimmer from Triangle REEL Mowers (dog thoroughly enjoys it).

I look forward to dominating the neighbors with you.


----------



## Ware

Dico112lr4 said:


> Hello everyone, first post here. Here's my Bermuda in NC recently tackled with my 20" CalTrimmer from Triangle REEL Mowers (dog thoroughly enjoys it).
> 
> I look forward to dominating the neighbors with you.


Awesome first post. :thumbup:

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Rickk567

SimonR said:


> Mixing up the stripes on the Rye-Muda


Crikey that's ripper!


----------



## SGrabs33

Dico112lr4 said:


> Hello everyone, first post here. Here's my Bermuda in NC recently tackled with my 20" CalTrimmer from Triangle REEL Mowers (dog thoroughly enjoys it).
> 
> I look forward to dominating the neighbors with you.


Tucker is going to love it almost as much as you :thumbup:


----------



## MedozK

My yard is middle Tennessee is starting to come around. Will be glad when consistent temps are here.


----------



## wiredawg

Jeff20 said:


> .5. Just wish I had stripes.


Yes...a fellow "manual reel mower"


----------



## wiredawg

This week's lawn drama; I believe the divot is from the weekly/Friday's trash truck. Earlier this past week, the car & truck, someone visiting one of the neighbors'. Though, all the driveways were fairly empty...maybe their driveway was full earlier and they parked where ever. The red truck is completely on my neighbor's strip of grass. There was another truck on the other side leaving a fairly narrow street access...anywho didn't lose my mind or anything...though, all my neighbors do know how much I spend in the yard. The good thing was they were gone about a hour later...and I'm not looking to make front page internet headlines: "Man shoots/kills for parking on lawn." Though, if my lawn looked as good as some posted on this forum??? Well, at least I'll have a decent resume to work outside on a prison detail. LOL

I think "they" are out to get me, including my dog, back to following her with a gallon of water.


----------



## Redtenchu

Dico112lr4 said:


> Hello everyone, first post here. Here's my Bermuda in NC recently tackled with my 20" CalTrimmer from Triangle REEL Mowers (dog thoroughly enjoys it).
> 
> I look forward to dominating the neighbors with you.


Awesome Pic! Welcome!


----------



## Redtenchu

@wiredawg if you have a pitch fork, you can lift that area a little. I did it last year after someone drove over part of my lawn.


----------



## Redtenchu

A few pictures from today.


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> A few pictures from today.


Very nice. Whats the HOC?

Edit: NVM I saw in other thread...here's mine cut at 0.500" right before I destroyed it with sand :lol:


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Operation Mow Tall finally underway here in Texas. You reel guys will probably look at this and throw up


----------



## Rick817

Looks good from far but far from good up close lol but I'm happy so far with the progress I've made. Eventually I'll level it out and get a reel mower.


----------



## Thor865

Just now warming up in Tennessee. After next 2 weeks of 80's and 70's consistently I hope to have full green up.


----------



## SGrabs33

Coming along.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

SimonR said:


> Mixing up the stripes on the Rye-Muda


#makinglawnsgreatagain


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Backyard is seeded


----------



## Spammage

Took these today. Still cutting at 7/16". I need rain...


----------



## Greendoc

Ecks from Tex said:


> Operation Mow Tall finally underway here in Texas. You reel guys will probably look at this and throw up


That is a beautiful green SA lawn. Nothing to apologize for. Only time a SA lawn makes me sick is if it looks like the lawn ninjas descended on it with 21" push mowers set at 11/2" and string trimmers to scalp the rest of it.


----------



## Jeff20

Ecks from Tex said:


> Operation Mow Tall finally underway here in Texas. You reel guys will probably look at this and throw up


Hey's Erks I'm Nederland just down the road from you. Welcome. Your grass looks healthy , no thach or yellow leafs. Considering all the shade you have. cOmical put out a post just the opposite from you. He can't get enough sun to it. The best thing for shaded S.A. keep tall as the Hot Humid weather is just around the corner. Looks great.


----------



## MarkV

Still have some filling in to do, but it's coming along quite nice. Cutting just under 1/2"


----------



## Killbuzz

Down to .41" bench HOC. Next mow will be at .39". I'm hoping I'll have it down to .30" by Friday which is when I'll be aerating it in preparation for leveling with sand the following day. The wider footprint of the Jake has allowed me to mow lower than last year. I couldn't go this low with the Allett without having some localized scalping.


----------



## Thor865

Killbuzz said:


> Down to .41" bench HOC. Next mow will be at .39". I'm hoping I'll have it down to .30" by Friday which is when I'll be aerating it in preparation for leveling with sand the following day. The wider footprint of the Jake has allowed me to mow lower than last year. I couldn't go this low with the Allett without having some localized scalping.


Looks great. I also mow with a JD. Mines the 220E


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Jeff20 said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Mow Tall finally underway here in Texas. You reel guys will probably look at this and throw up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey's Erks I'm Nederland just down the road from you. Welcome. Your grass looks healthy , no thach or yellow leafs. Considering all the shade you have. cOmical put out a post just the opposite from you. He can't get enough sun to it. The best thing for shaded S.A. keep tall as the Hot Humid weather is just around the corner. Looks great.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. I mow 4 inches down here; I swear my grass feels like memory foam in some places. I am in Year 2 of my program at this house and finally starting to see some results from everything I did last year. The biggest thing that held my grass back to start the year off was Hurricane Harvey. Left me with Virginia Buttonweed and wrecked my grass before winter. I'm trying to push growth.

It's funny you're just down the road. I have seen a couple of other posters who live in Beaumont/Port Arthur area too; didn't realize we had a such a presence here.


----------



## Cory

Cut at 0.75", may be able to go a little lower once it's completely filled in.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Cory Looking really good and we're just now getting into ideal temps!


----------



## Cory

SGrabs33 said:


> @Cory Looking really good and we're just now getting into ideal temps!


Thanks! Think we are finally done with the cold, been a crazy couple of months for us.


----------



## Alan

For reference:


----------



## jayhawk

:bandit:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Started scalping today. Leveling on Monday. I guess my mower goes down to .5". Didn't know it went that low. It's a dirty scalp. Hitting dirt a bit and cutting it down to the bone as you can see, but whatever. If you want the ultimate, you have to do the ultimate scalp.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ignore this post


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Bunnysarefat said:


> Started scalping today. Leveling on Monday. I guess my mower goes down to .5". Didn't know it went that low. It's a dirty scalp. Hitting dirt a bit and cutting it down to the bone as you can see, but whatever. If you want the ultimate, you have to do the ultimate scalp.


Hey at least you know where to drop the sand now, right? All of the green spots :lol:


----------



## Brodgers88

Centipede at 7/8" HOC. Sprayed some iron yesterday afternoon, definitely starting to see it kick in this morning.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Changed out my Rainbird R-Vans for Hunter MP Rotators yesterday afternoon. Got a nice shot of them in action this morning.


----------



## nhudson

Took these today after reeling at around .5 inches.


----------



## lagerman72

Finally greening up this spring. Decided to try cutting it super low in back so we can enjoy some chipping/putting practice. Currently at .157 on the "green" area out back, needs some aeration and sanding but that'll probably come later this month. Front is at .275 and screaming for PGR to start up for the year...or that's me screaming for it to start


----------



## Alan

I love the putting green. That is so cool.

What is this thing??


----------



## lagerman72

Thanks, tis good fun!

That's part of the Windstream mowing obstacle course they put in, when they decided to use ALL of the easement they could (in current need of some weed eating around it)... Wish I could get them to give me an in-ground box with cover but I don't see that happening. It's funny the things you don't see when it's just a vacant lot, as it was there all along. HA!


----------



## Cory

Filling in nicely


----------



## Ral1121

lagerman72 said:


> Finally greening up this spring. Decided to try cutting it super low in back so we can enjoy some chipping/putting practice. Currently at .157 on the "green" area out back, needs some aeration and sanding but that'll probably come later this month. Front is at .275 and screaming for PGR to start up for the year...or that's me screaming for it to start


That looks amazing. Goals!!!!


----------



## Lacric333




----------



## jayhawk

​


Lacric333 said:


>


Emerald, correct? Regardless, great stripes.


----------



## Lacric333

Yes, Emerald. HOC was 1/2". It is very dry here and expected to be hotter than normal and very dry. Just raised to 3/4".


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> Finally greening up this spring. Decided to try cutting it super low in back so we can enjoy some chipping/putting practice. Currently at .157 on the "green" area out back, needs some aeration and sanding but that'll probably come later this month. Front is at .275 and screaming for PGR to start up for the year...or that's me screaming for it to start


Looks awesome @lagerman72 :thumbup:


----------



## raymond

Cory said:


> Filling in nicely


I see you have the California trimmer, from HD I assume. How do you like it? Any regrets?


----------



## Cory

raymond said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Filling in nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have the California trimmer, from HD I assume. How do you like it? Any regrets?
Click to expand...

I ordered it from SLE equipment. I like it, runs great and cuts nice, no problems or complaints this far. Only regret is not buying the 25".


----------



## PokeGrande

lagerman72 said:


> Finally greening up this spring. Decided to try cutting it super low in back so we can enjoy some chipping/putting practice. Currently at .157 on the "green" area out back, needs some aeration and sanding but that'll probably come later this month. Front is at .275 and screaming for PGR to start up for the year...or that's me screaming for it to start


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## raldridge2315

Stripes are making an appearance this morning. I still have a couple of thin spots, and my plugs in the areas where the two oak trees were are beginning to spread. I wish I could mow straight.


----------



## bauc54

@raldridge2315 Looking good!


----------



## raldridge2315

bauc54 said:


> @raldridge2315 Looking good!


Thanks


----------



## ahartzell




----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ahartzell said:


>


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583

Starting to fill out! About to scalp and level for the first time. Then use pgr for the first time haha. 2018 will be the year of firsts lol


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Txmx583 said:


> Starting to fill out! About to scalp and level for the first time. Then use pgr for the first time haha. 2018 will be the year of firsts lol


Wait, so your switch from rotary to reel last year doesn't count as a scalp? LOL


----------



## Txmx583

Colonel K0rn said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to fill out! About to scalp and level for the first time. Then use pgr for the first time haha. 2018 will be the year of firsts lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so your switch from rotary to reel last year doesn't count as a scalp? LOL
Click to expand...

I can scalp like a champ haha, meant pgr and leveling lol


----------



## Alan




----------



## Ware

Alan said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Alan

Ware said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks @Ware . Making some progress.


----------



## SGrabs33

Was able to lay a few stripes today. Best ones I've ever laid I have to say.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Coming along


----------



## Llano Estacado

Right after todays cut.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Llano Estacado said:


> Right after todays cut.


Oh man, that looks so nice!


----------



## Sbcgenii

First time thatch removal. Still have a lot of yard left to do. Hope to get the reel mower going soon.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Colonel K0rn said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after todays cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, that looks so nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks! There are some areas that haven't completely recovered from the levelling. But it's getting there.


----------



## wfleming

From this morning after yesterday's cut.


----------



## w0lfe

Smoking 3 slabs of ribs and enjoying the patio view


----------



## Cory

wfleming said:


> From this morning after yesterday's cut.


Looks great!


----------



## w0lfe

Smoking 3 racks of ribs and enjoying the patio view


----------



## WolfmanC18

Just after today's cut. The warm temps have brought the Bermuda back to life. Finally...


----------



## Ral1121

WolfmanC18 said:


> Just after today's cut. The warm temps have brought the Bermuda back to life. Finally...


Looking good


----------



## Jeff20

:thumbup: Y'alls Yards are brighting up the neighbors guys. Very Nice!!


----------



## raldridge2315

Ral1121 said:


> WolfmanC18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just after today's cut. The warm temps have brought the Bermuda back to life. Finally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wfleming

Cory said:


> wfleming said:
> 
> 
> 
> From this morning after yesterday's cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
Click to expand...

Thanks man!


----------



## Iriasj2009

wfleming said:


> From this morning after yesterday's cut.


Looks great considering all of that shade! How long have you had tiftuf for?


----------



## MarkV

Glamour shot of my grass eating machine, and my unlevel lawn.


----------



## Cory

MarkV said:


> Glamour shot of my grass eating machine, and my unlevel lawn.


Nice 👍🏼


----------



## wfleming

Iriasj2009 said:


> wfleming said:
> 
> 
> 
> From this morning after yesterday's cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great considering all of that shade! How long have you had tiftuf for?
Click to expand...

Thank you sir! It was laid March 1st. Completely dormant when it came in. I was worried myself about the shade but its done pretty well. Obviously not near as thick as spots in full sun but it is growing well.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


>


Nice 👍🏼


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I spent most of the day out of the house running errands with my in-laws, and my wife and I got back home later this evening. It's been pretty overcast all day long, and when I pulled into the driveway, I was really surprised at the huge color response I got from the heavy urea application I did yesterday. The difference isn't as drastic on the monitor as it is in person. When I finished mowing, it was 7:45 PM. I did a double cut on the front and the back. I asked my wife to walk around through the gate, and tell me what she sees when she looked at the grass; she came back and said "A checkerboard". Yes!


----------



## Rickk567

Sbcgenii said:



> First time thatch removal. Still have a lot of yard left to do. Hope to get the reel mower going soon.


How did you go about the thatch removal?


----------



## SGrabs33

Little close up of one of my good areas.


----------



## raldridge2315

SGrabs33 said:


> Little close up of one of my good areas.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

SGrabs33 said:


> Little close up of one of my good areas.


Nice!


----------



## mikesram18

Newbie here! Here's mine from about a week and a half ago. And a close up shot of one of the really good areas. Lots of work still left to do to get my whole lawn like this. 😁


----------



## Alan

mikesram18 said:


> Newbie here! Here's mine from about a week and a half ago. And a close up shot of one of the really good areas. Lots of work still left to do to get my whole lawn like this. 😁


Welcome to TLF. Glad you're here.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Rickk567 said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time thatch removal. Still have a lot of yard left to do. Hope to get the reel mower going soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you go about the thatch removal?
Click to expand...

Metal leaf rake and Push mower. Probably going to try and rent something to do the back. I Still might order a thatch rake though.


----------



## raldridge2315

Sbcgenii said:


> Rickk567 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time thatch removal. Still have a lot of yard left to do. Hope to get the reel mower going soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you go about the thatch removal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Metal leaf rake and Push mower. Probably going to try and rent something to do the back. I Still might order a thatch rake though.
Click to expand...

You may want to look at this. Dethatch is not a one time event.

https://www.ebay.com/p/VonHaus-2-in-1-Electric-Outdoor-Lawn-Garden-Dethatcher-and-Amp-Aerator-Rake/792906443?iid=172500492430&chn=ps


----------



## Sbcgenii

Raldrige do you have one of those? I am doing this for my parents and they have over an acre. That looks better than doing it by hand. If it makes it through their yard then I could use it at my place.....


----------



## Jeff20

Redtenchu said:


>


Awesome Red :thumbup:


----------



## raldridge2315

Sbcgenii said:


> Raldrige do you have one of those? I am doing this for my parents and they have over an acre. That looks better than doing it by hand. If it makes it through their yard then I could use it at my place.....


Yes I do. It works great. If you get one, toss the bag. It's useless. It's surprisingly well made.


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


>


Yea @Redtenchu that makes my close up look weak :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

ahartzell said:


> Yea Redtenchu that makes my close up look weak :lol:


I've been doing this a few years, you are way ahead of me in terms of total time! Keep it up buddy!


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Redtenchu that makes my close up look weak :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing this a few years, you are way ahead of me in terms of total time! Keep it up buddy!
Click to expand...

I also think I'm in severe need of backlap and relief grind :?


----------



## MedozK

Shots of my front yard from this morning.


----------



## lagerman72

MedozK said:


> Shots of my front yard from this morning.


Looks really nice!!


----------



## Ware




----------



## ilitchfield

Excited to join the forum and learn more about lawn care! 
This was last year a couple of month after sod was laid down. House was finished being built in January 2017 Picture was probably in June or July.

First cut this year, May 11. HOC 1.5 inches.


Really wanting a reel mower. But fresh blades on my riding mower definelty help.


----------



## Ware

ilitchfield said:


> Excited to join the forum and learn more about lawn care!


Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff20

SGrabs33 said:


> Little close up of one of my good areas.


Hey SGrabs33 can u just roll up 1k for me and send it this way. Very nice.


----------



## SGrabs33

Jeff20 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little close up of one of my good areas.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SGrabs33 can u just roll up 1k for me and send it this way. Very nice.
Click to expand...

Haha. I did say that is one of my better areas. There are much worse areas too, will you take those? :thumbup:


----------



## MarkV

Well it's not as good as some others close ups, but it's about the best I can do.


----------



## Thor865

Cut today at .58. Tifgrand. Leveling soon


----------



## mrigney

Cut at 0.6875" yesterday. I think I can finally start to see things taking shape. Noticed today that weeds appear to be yellowing. Didn't really expect it that quick from the Celsius.


----------



## Flynt2799

Really starting to fill in nicely in the back, not so much in the front.


----------



## SGrabs33

Cut.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Cut.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ATLawn




----------



## Colonel K0rn

I snapped this picture after I got back from the hospital today as I had to get the grass cut. Ran out of daylight to take a picture as I was trying to get the lawn cut before dark. I'd say that my lawn likes urea + 3"+ of rainfall.


----------



## J_nick

Took a late night pic while picking up the kids toys the other night


----------



## Reelrollers

Kids sports have finally slowed down enough to get back in the yard. Some pics today:
1/2 HOC
Swardman Edwin 55 - 10 Blade
Zoysia Empire


----------



## atc4usmc

@Reelrollers BEAUTIFUL property!!


----------



## wartee

Looking good @Reelrollers!


----------



## mrigney

Celsius doing it's thing. Cut today at 11/16"




And not a yard pic per se, but it is IN my yard...and it is going to hold all of my yard equipment when it's done....


Spent most of the day roofing the thing..."only" 90F here today...can't imagine doing it every day. Of course I also made my life difficult by making the pitch of the roof a little to steep to really walk around on. Hoping to finish the roof up tomorrow before I leave town on a work trip this week.


----------



## fp_911

Taken a few moments ago when there's still some morning dew on the grass. Still using my rotary mower at 3/4". Might have the Toro running again in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

fp_911 said:


> Taken a few moments ago when there's still some morning dew on the grass. Still using my rotary mower at 3/4". Might have the Toro running again in the next couple of weeks.


 :thumbup: Beautiful view! Man that looks nice. 👍🏼


----------



## Tellycoleman

Needs to fill in a little and thicken up. Hopefully the t-nex and pac-low will thicken it up.


----------



## Alan

Looking good Telly.

Quick cut before Hockey comes on.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Loving the close ups. Hard to believe this area was totally submerged under sand only 12 days ago.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Bunnysarefat said:


> Loving the close ups. Hard to believe this area was totally submerged under sand only 12 days ago.


Thats awsome


----------



## ATLawn




----------



## DC3

First post!

Sod put down last April '17(common Bermuda) I deployed shortly after so not much was done.

The dogs just destroyed the back yard, too much nitrogen? We're just gonna water it down alot this year hopefully that'll help.

March I scalped, dethatched, aerated (removed plugs - mostly clay, Some Sandy loam on my backfill).

April I hit it with a starter fert. End of April I top dressed with a compost/sand mix.

Cutting at .75" with a D110. Suprised that it cuts as well as it does that low, I tried cutting a different way but scalped a few small spots. Going back to just straight lines, and I need to adjust the deck about 1/16" to level it.

I hit it with humic12 yesterday. Buying some PGR this week... I also hit it with a half rate of fert every 2 weeks.

Tip/Tricks/Opinions are all appreciated!


----------



## ilitchfield

Early morning with heavy dew.


----------



## Sbcgenii

ATLawn said:


>


This yard looks familiar. Do you have a YouTube channel?


----------



## lagerman72

My practice area out back


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> My practice area out back


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lagerman72

ilitchfield said:


> Early morning with heavy dew.


Looks great! Early morning dew pics are some of my favorites :thumbup:


----------



## ATLawn

Sbcgenii said:


> ATLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This yard looks familiar. Do you have a YouTube channel?
Click to expand...

Unless someone is sneaking into my backyard to take photos/video, my yard isn't on youtube! :lol:


----------



## Sbcgenii

ATLawn said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This yard looks familiar. Do you have a YouTube channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless someone is sneaking into my backyard to take photos/video, my yard isn't on youtube! :lol:
Click to expand...

Must have been your Lawn Journal I was looking at.


----------



## CenlaLowell

It's may and my yard still hasn't filled in.🤔🤔



I'm working hard though. I need to level all this stuff


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Finally starting to recover. This shot illustrates the type of sunlight my St. Augustine gets which it does extremely well with IMO.




Bermuda updates


----------



## jjsmitty

Trying to learn from you all!


----------



## SGrabs33

Few stripes today.


----------



## Cavan806

fp_911 said:


> Taken a few moments ago when there's still some morning dew on the grass. Still using my rotary mower at 3/4". Might have the Toro running again in the next couple of weeks.


Lawn is looking awesome! @fp_911


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Neighbor on the other side of the fence had TifTuf installed today! This is what eliminating lawn inequality looks like.


----------



## Jacob_S

These are a few pictures of what I'm working with. I took the past two years off from really caring. No weed control and mowing once a week if that with my rotary. This year I'm able to get serious again, I'm using my reel and remembering proper ways. Yard has some 419, some cheap seeded bermuda from lowes and a very small patch of celebration along back fence. These pictures are one month after one round of celsius, weeds were out of control. Current HOC is 1" I think I'm going to raise it next mow(tomorrow). It will be a long slow process and I know I wont get it back this season, but have to start somewhere. These pictures make me cringe from where I had the lawn the end of 2015.


----------



## RaginCajun

I'm just a small fish in this pond. But I let myself enjoy this sight today.



After being here two months ago:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Looking great @fp_911 & @jjsmitty!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

RaginCajun said:


> I'm just a small fish in this pond. But I let myself enjoy this sight today.
> 
> 
> 
> After being here two months ago:


Looks great. Definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## raldridge2315

Jacob_S said:


> These are a few pictures of what I'm working with. I took the past two years off from really caring. No weed control and mowing once a week if that with my rotary. This year I'm able to get serious again, I'm using my reel and remembering proper ways. Yard has some 419, some cheap seeded bermuda from lowes and a very small patch of celebration along back fence. These pictures are one month after one round of celsius, weeds were out of control. Current HOC is 1" I think I'm going to raise it next mow(tomorrow). It will be a long slow process and I know I wont get it back this season, but have to start somewhere. These pictures make me cringe from where I had the lawn the end of 2015.


You've got a lot to work with. Water, fertilizer, sunshine, sharp mower blades, and patience.


----------



## tnbison

Very happy with my first round of PGR. I don't know if it's the PGR but I don't remember my grass having this dark green look last year. I might up the PGR on the next go around. I'd like to only mow once a week. I'm mowing about every 5 days now. 1-1/4" on the john deere dial, haven't actually measured the blade height though.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

St. Aug coming in nicely. My neighbor who lives to the rear of these photos had a huge tree removed in early March and the SA has really come to life with the Sun not being hid by the tree.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@tnbison you're going to have some increased color response from PGR because the cells are more concentrated, meaning more chlorophyll per cm of leaf tissue, hence darker color.


----------



## Lacric333




----------



## Alan

Looks better in person, more green too.


----------



## Sbcgenii

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> St. Aug coming in nicely. My neighbor who lives to the rear of these photos had a huge tree removed in early March and the SA has really come to life with the Sun not being hid by the tree.


Not a fan of SA but that looks awesome. Didn't even know it could look that good.


----------



## mrigney

Just got back from travel all week. Bermuda has definitely taken off. Cut it this morning before heading into the office. 11/16".


----------



## Yossarian




----------



## wiredawg

Another EFF'N tire-divot by the trash truck...the previous one is just starting to get back to normal from the end of Apr. Called their office and super was suppose to give me a ring-back...I'm gonna shoot the driver next week...so if you all see a news headline that says: "Ga residence shoots man for driving on lawn"...that's probably me...SMDH What pisses me off is there is no reason to drive up on the grassy area. He got plenty of room to properly maneuver...


----------



## wiredawg

tnbison said:


> Very happy with my first round of PGR. I don't know if it's the PGR (Trin-Pac) but I don't remember my grass having this dark green look last year. I might up the PGR on the next go around. I'd like to only mow once a week. I'm mowing about every 5 days now. 1-1/4" on the john deere dial, haven't actually measured the blade height though.


Looks good from this view. I too am a new to PGR, did my first application back on 9 May...though, not sure how I feel about it yet. been comparing pics from last year and not really seeing a difference. As for as cutting (Manuel Reel at 1" HOC), been noting for me 4-days seems optimum time for a cut it takes just a bit off. Can go as long as 6 days (had to because of all the rain in my part) but, was not bad it did not require me to bag. Currently, I plan my cuts every 4 or 5 days weather permitting. I will apply my 2d application the first week of Jun.


----------



## Jeff20

Everyones yards are looking great. Took these before a shower coming through. I raised HOC for color. The 1st 2 pics were taken 5-8-18. Last 2 today.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Slowly coming back



Best spot of St Augustine


----------



## Flynt2799

Only pic I can show with confidence currently


----------



## Thesteelstring

Seeded Bermuda (cheap big box store bag) may 13th. This was taken today the 26th. Just a couple more weeks and I can mow. I am gonna need to level a lot I'm afraid and re-seed some bare/thin spots. You all have amazing lawns


----------



## Reelrollers

wiredawg said:


> Another EFF'N tire-divot by the trash truck...the previous one is just starting to get back to normal from the end of Apr. Called their office and super was suppose to give me a ring-back...I'm gonna shoot the driver next week...so if you all see a news headline that says: "Ga residence shoots man for driving on lawn"...that's probably me...SMDH What pisses me off is there is no reason to drive up on the grassy area. He got plenty of room to properly maneuver...


I hear ya! At least you can yell at the trash truck driver. Love my wife, but she drives across the damn edge of the lawn ever single day... I could widen the driveway 5 feet, she would still do it! Fortunately, this is pretty much the worst thing she does - so I've learned to just ignore it! Go get that trash man!


----------



## J_nick

Thesteelstring said:


> Seeded Bermuda (cheap big box store bag) may 13th. This was taken today the 26th. Just a couple more weeks and I can mow. I am gonna need to level a lot I'm afraid and re-seed some bare/thin spots. You all have amazing lawns


From what I see in the pic I wouldn't worry about reseeding, it will spread.


----------



## Llano Estacado




----------



## Thesteelstring

J_nick said:


> Thesteelstring said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeded Bermuda (cheap big box store bag) may 13th. This was taken today the 26th. Just a couple more weeks and I can mow. I am gonna need to level a lot I'm afraid and re-seed some bare/thin spots. You all have amazing lawns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I see in the pic I wouldn't worry about reseeding, it will spread.
Click to expand...

I hope so!


----------



## Thesteelstring

Llano Estacado said:


>


That looks real nice


----------



## Thor865




----------



## w0lfe




----------



## Thesteelstring

Thor865 said:


>


Love the close up


----------



## Cory

5 weeks after I leveled. Probably would have been completely filled in by now but I applied PGR week and a half ago and stressed it out with some weed killer so it pretty much stopped growing. But still looks a million times better than this time last year.


----------



## FATC1TY

Came home from vacation and saw my yard was like a jungle!!! Ended up breaking the 1/3 rule and had to cut it in two passes or three. Can't remeber!!

Still sorta green but wow at the clippings pile!!


----------



## Jeff20

Dew Shots


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Am I doing this right? I was able to get a quick cut on the front and the back before the storms roll in later tonight. It was sprinkling the whole time I was mowing, and I was pretty drenched by the time I finished. I didn't bother to trim or edge, so don't judge  The wife said that every lawn around us looks lime green by comparison.


----------



## FATC1TY

Another cut today to clean up what I missed in another direction!


----------



## FATC1TY

Colonel K0rn said:


> Am I doing this right? I was able to get a quick cut on the front and the back before the storms roll in later tonight. It was sprinkling the whole time I was mowing, and I was pretty drenched by the time I finished. I didn't bother to trim or edge, so don't judge  The wife said that every lawn around us looks lime green by comparison.


Lookin good!! Yeah lime green for sure. Mine looks similar to like green because it hadn't been cut in a week!


----------



## Jeff20

Colonel K0rn said:


> Am I doing this right? I was able to get a quick cut on the front and the back before the storms roll in later tonight. It was sprinkling the whole time I was mowing, and I was pretty drenched by the time I finished. I didn't bother to trim or edge, so don't judge  The wife said that every lawn around us looks lime green by comparison.


Yeah, Thats when you know your doing it right when the wife notices. Mine just rolls hers eyes. :roll: Great color contrast. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Colonel K0rn said:


> Am I doing this right? I was able to get a quick cut on the front and the back before the storms roll in later tonight. It was sprinkling the whole time I was mowing, and I was pretty drenched by the time I finished. I didn't bother to trim or edge, so don't judge  The wife said that every lawn around us looks lime green by comparison.


Definitely dark green. You've got a dark green lawn, a greens mower, and a mini van. I call that the good life :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Too hot for yard work.


----------



## Killbuzz

A few more spots still need to fill in but as a whole it is starting to look good again.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Happy Memorial Day


----------



## trc




----------



## Dyl0n

First post! Here's my st aug lawn. Looking forward to having a great Bermuda lawn when I build my home later this year


----------



## Ware




----------



## FRD135i

Ware said:


>


Dat glaze doe!!!!!


----------



## Ware

FRD135i said:


> Dat glaze doe!!!!!


A mix of Head Country sauce (Ponca City, OK) and local honey. :thumbup:


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


> Head Country sauce (Ponca City, OK)


 :nod:


----------



## Lskylark

First post :thumbup: Making progress...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Lskylark said:


> First post :thumbup: Making progress...


Looking good, is that Bermuda?


----------



## Lskylark

CenlaLowell said:


> Lskylark said:
> 
> 
> 
> First post :thumbup: Making progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, is that Bermuda?
Click to expand...

I believe its Celebration Bermuda due to the amount of seed heads that I get sometimes. It's a new build house and sod was laid in November. The only Bermuda sod you can really get close by is Tiff or Celebration. I put down about 5yds of 50-50 mix to help level out between the sod in April. Threw down a couple of apps of milo. Mowing with a push reel. At some point I will find a power reel for a good price on Craig's list. Right it's just about learning my yard and getting the soil healthy. It's coming in pretty nice so far


----------



## Ware

Lskylark said:


> First post :thumbup: Making progress...


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009

Lskylark said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lskylark said:
> 
> 
> 
> First post :thumbup: Making progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, is that Bermuda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe its Celebration Bermuda due to the amount of seed heads that I get sometimes. It's a new build house and sod was laid in November. The only Bermuda sod you can really get close by is Tiff or Celebration. I put down about 5yds of 50-50 mix to help level out between the sod in April. Threw down a couple of apps of milo. Mowing with a push reel. At some point I will find a power reel for a good price on Craig's list. Right it's just about learning my yard and getting the soil healthy. It's coming in pretty nice so far
Click to expand...

Welcome! Doesn't look like celebration to me but I could be wrong, either way, looks great!


----------



## Cavan806

Really enjoying the mow lately. Lawn is a whole lot thicker this year compared to last.

Cheers!


----------



## Sbcgenii

Cavan806 said:


> Really enjoying the mow lately. Lawn is a whole lot thicker this year compared to last.
> 
> Cheers!


Perfect!


----------



## Ware

Cavan806 said:


> Really enjoying the mow lately. Lawn is a whole lot thicker this year compared to last.
> 
> Cheers!


Looks great! How difficult is it to maintain the natural edges with Bermuda?


----------



## Thesteelstring

First cut of new Bermuda lawn. Long ways to go but it's moving along thankfully


----------



## Thesteelstring

Cavan806 said:


> Really enjoying the mow lately. Lawn is a whole lot thicker this year compared to last.
> 
> Cheers!


That looks amazing!


----------



## Cavan806

Ware said:


> Cavan806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoying the mow lately. Lawn is a whole lot thicker this year compared to last.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! How difficult is it to maintain the natural edges with Bermuda?
Click to expand...

It's really not that bad at all. I just use my string trimmer every other mow.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Cory

Not sure I have earned the flamingoes yet but it's getting pretty close :lol:


----------



## Cigar_Fiend

This is my neighbor's lawn that I have been mowing with my McLane for the past month. When I sent him this pic he had no idea it was actually his yard. LOL!


----------



## MarkV

Cory said:


> Not sure I have earned the flamingoes yet but it's getting pretty close :lol:


I was just wondering if there was some club that I didn't know about.


----------



## Cory

MarkV said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I have earned the flamingoes yet but it's getting pretty close :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if there was some club that I didn't know about.
Click to expand...



:thumbup:


----------



## raldridge2315

So last week(while it was raining) I lubricated and adjusted the clutches on the Tru-Cut. Here is what happens when you over fill a zerk fitting and don't notice the lump of grease. This must of been on the reel bearing as I had just started to cut. I didn't see it and the rear wheel went through the grease and of course onto the grass. I also received a tongue lashing from the wife for getting grease on the sidewalk.


----------



## raldridge2315

@Colonel K0rn So you don't feel alone. It has been raining for 20 minutes.


----------



## SGrabs33

@raldridge2315 Yep I got those all over the lawn. I tend to go overboard with the grease as a few little marks is a lot better than a ceased bearing!

Stripes! Dont mind the pee spots :roll:


----------



## Brodgers88

Fresh cut, 0.75"


----------



## wartee

Emerald Zoysia, much wetter than it might appear in the pic.


----------



## wiredawg

Cory said:


> Not sure I have earned the flamingoes yet but it's getting pretty close :lol:


Very nice, love the way the deep green is popping. And go ahead a get a pair of flamingos.


----------



## wiredawg

Coming along...I always seem to be in a battle with something regarding my yard.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Cory said:


> Not sure I have earned the flamingoes yet but it's getting pretty close :lol:


What is your HOC and how did you get it that green? Looks amazing?


----------



## Cory

@wiredawg thanks!

@Sbcgenii Thanks! The mower is set at 3/4" not sure what it is actually cutting at on the ground. It helped that it was overcast when I took the pictures but the fertilizer I use has some iron in it and I also have been appling FAS.


----------



## Alan




----------



## Cory

Thought this looked pretty cool when I took the dog out this morning.


----------



## Alan

Cory said:


> Thought this looked pretty cool when I took the dog out this morning.


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Some great looking lawns being posted on here I have to say.


----------



## fp_911

My neighbors probably think I ruined my lawn. I just got my reel mower working again but since I was mowing at 3/4" I had to do a mini-scalp to get to my new mowing height.

I went from before on May 20th:


to after from June 1st:



Yeah sorta sad considering everyone else now has a green lawn. But in another week this will look great - if I didn't know any better I would be upset with myself


----------



## Alan

My reel was out of service for about a week and I had to mow with my rotary at about an 1". I just got it(the reel) back together yesterday and mowed at about .5(yes, I broke the 1/3 rule) and it doesn't look too hot either-the green is gone. :thumbup:


----------



## fp_911

Alan said:


> My reel was out of service for about a week and I had to mow with my rotary at about an 1". I just got it(the reel) back together yesterday and mowed at about .5(yes, I broke the 1/3 rule) and it doesn't look too hot either-the green is gone. :thumbup:


That's what I miss most about the tall fescue lawn from my old home - even if I didn't mow for two weeks when I did the end result was almost always green. With Bermuda you need to stay on top of it because one slip and you're back at brown again!


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## Cory




----------



## Alan

Cory said:


>


Very nice!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## acegator

Put down new St Augustine exactly a month ago. Was extremely stressed during the install but seems to be filling out now. Still have to deal with Sedge and have some RGS coming via fedex today. .. some yellowing spots still have me worried though.


----------



## Cory

Thanks @Alan!


----------



## Redtenchu

Brodgers88 said:


> Fresh cut, 0.75"


So many beautiful lawns, but knowing this is centipede grass blows my mind!


----------



## Brodgers88

+1 There are many great lawns on here this season! So awesome!@Redtenchu, thanks man, it's definitely exceeding my expectations so far. I've thought all along I'll be doing a renovation in the near future but I'm not so sure of that as time goes on lol. Reel low centipede isn't so bad :bandit:


----------



## Cory

Awesome!


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## J_nick




----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


>


❤💕


----------



## atc4usmc

Redtenchu said:


>


Red - a lawn that nice and you skimp on the golf ball (a plastic one at that)???? I would expect ProV1 on there or nothing else!


----------



## Redtenchu

atc4usmc said:


> Red - a lawn that nice and you skimp on the golf ball (a plastic one at that)???? I would expect ProV1 on there or nothing else!


Worse yet, that plastic ball was just laying in the street! Lol


----------



## Ware




----------



## raldridge2315

Ware said:


>


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alan

20+ year old X-out.


----------



## Thor865

Alan said:


> 20+ year old X-out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## atc4usmc

raldridge2315 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Well played!! :thumbup:


----------



## Durso81

Palmetto St Augustine I plugged last year due to shade. 


Tifway Bermuda side of house. Filling in not sure if it will ever be super thick cause of shade. Need to have the tree rings enlarged. 


Tifway in my backyard slowly filling in.


----------



## Ware

Durso81 said:


> Palmetto St Augustine I plugged last year due to shade...


Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## Durso81

Ware said:


> Durso81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palmetto St Augustine I plugged last year due to shade...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## turfman73

Making some progress


----------



## connoraa

This is my Geo Zoysia yard. I installed the sod in July of last year. Cutting it with a TruCut C27. It's nowhere near as good as I want it to be. But it's getting there. I need to topdress. I'm just happy to learn from everybody on here! I threw in a before picture of the house and yard From June of last year.


----------



## Ware

connoraa said:


> This is my Geo Zoysia yard. I installed the sod in July of last year. Cutting it with a TruCut C27. It's nowhere near as good as I want it to be. But it's getting there. I need to topdress. I'm just happy to learn from everybody on here!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheecharoni

2nd season getting into this lawn thing. Just moved into this house last year and found out the builder laid down a hybrid Bermuda sod but when I got here it was full of every weed you could imagine. So I figured I'd get into the game. Used a regular lawn mower last year. Watched all of Mr. Wares videos and realized I had to have a reel mower to get to the next level. So I purchased a greenmaster 1000 and started cutting at 1/2" this year. I'm addicted.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Cheecharoni said:


> 2nd season getting into this lawn thing. Just moved into this house last year and found out the builder laid down a hybrid Bermuda sod but when I got here it was full of every weed you could imagine. So I figured I'd get into the game. Used a regular lawn mower last year. Watched all of Mr. Wares videos and realized I had to have a reel mower to get to the next level. So I purchased a greenmaster 1000 and started cutting at 1/2" this year. I'm addicted.


Looking pretty good. :thumbup:


----------



## Alan

Cheecharoni said:


> 2nd season getting into this lawn thing. Just moved into this house last year and found out the builder laid down a hybrid Bermuda sod but when I got here it was full of every weed you could imagine. So I figured I'd get into the game. Used a regular lawn mower last year. Watched all of Mr. Wares videos and realized I had to have a reel mower to get to the next level. So I purchased a greenmaster 1000 and started cutting at 1/2" this year. I'm addicted.


Looks reel good. Putting your neighbors to shame. :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk

connoraa said:


> This is my Geo Zoysia yard. I installed the sod in July of last year. Cutting it with a TruCut C27. It's nowhere near as good as I want it to be. But it's getting there. I need to topdress. I'm just happy to learn from everybody on here! I threw in a before picture of the house and yard From June of last year.


Great to see someone with Geo. A neighbor has some, growing where I thought would be impossible. They are minimalist, do nothing more than average, other than mow it themselves! I have a couple pieces but can't see exactly where now....so similar to zeon.

Looking good there.


----------



## Alan

Back...haven't posted in a while. Mix of Bermuda, St. A., Buttonweed, Spotted Spurge, Dallisgrass, Goosegrass, Nutsedge and other un-identified(by me) weeds. And a poorly uneven fertilizer job, hence the strips in color.


----------



## Spammage

@Alan Looks good, and on the plus side, it looks like Lake Alan has been remedied.


----------



## Ral1121

Lawn is slowly getting there. Around the time it is really starting to fill in and look decent I decide to sand. Will be sending this weekend


----------



## connoraa

jayhawk said:


> connoraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Geo Zoysia yard. I installed the sod in July of last year. Cutting it with a TruCut C27. It's nowhere near as good as I want it to be. But it's getting there. I need to topdress. I'm just happy to learn from everybody on here! I threw in a before picture of the house and yard From June of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see someone with Geo. A neighbor has some, growing where I thought would be impossible. They are minimalist, do nothing more than average, other than mow it themselves! I have a couple pieces but can't see exactly where now....so similar to zeon.
> 
> Looking good there.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy. I really like it. Where are y'all located? Just curious as to how it grows in different regions?


----------



## ATLawn

Lawn is responding pretty well to aeration a week and a half ago! Desperately behind on edging, trimming, and spot spraying, so hopefully can tackle that this weekend.


----------



## Alan

Spammage said:


> @Alan Looks good, and on the plus side, it looks like Lake Alan has been remedied.


Good memory. The lake isn't as bad as it was, but it's still a low spot and could use some more material.


----------



## Thor865

My doorbell always lets me check up on my stripes


----------



## dtillman5

Cut mine, then cut my neighbors, he was out of town and he likes to keep it nice but it was getting past his hoc and both had went to seed. His is the first photo, second is mine.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

dtillman5 said:


> Cut mine, then cut my neighbors, he was out of town and he likes to keep it nice but it was getting past his hoc and both had went to seed. His is the first photo, second is mine.


Looking great! You guys both have the same type of grass?


----------



## RandyMan

connoraa said:


> This is my Geo Zoysia yard. I installed the sod in July of last year. Cutting it with a TruCut C27. It's nowhere near as good as I want it to be. But it's getting there. I need to topdress. I'm just happy to learn from everybody on here! I threw in a before picture of the house and yard From June of last year.


Nice edging on your bed.What do you use?


----------



## wfleming




----------



## TigerinFL

wow @wfleming that looks very nice!


----------



## Suaverc118

wfleming said:


>


Beautiful beautiful lawn!! Not a stripes guy? I'm not sure if I am or not. Part is I have so many obstacles in the way to want to even attempt to make stripes, but your lawn is great! What do you cut with and how high?


----------



## Suaverc118

Mowed monday and applied some leftover fertili6mixed with milorgonite. I'm hoping it thickens things up some more. Plan on leveling next friday


----------



## Ral1121

wfleming said:


>


Wow surprised at how good that tiftuf looks with so much shade


----------



## connoraa

RandyMan said:


> connoraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Geo Zoysia yard. I installed the sod in July of last year. Cutting it with a TruCut C27. It's nowhere near as good as I want it to be. But it's getting there. I need to topdress. I'm just happy to learn from everybody on here! I threw in a before picture of the house and yard From June of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice edging on your bed.What do you use?
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy. Believe it or not, I just use a string trimmer and flip it over to edge with it. I use to be terrible at it. But when you can't afford to buy an edger I guess you make do. With some practice I got better at it.


----------



## dtillman5

Bunnysarefat said:


> Looking great! You guys both have the same type of grass?


 Yes we have the same type of grass, mine is a little darker green from Milo applications. He wanted to put down Milo too but couldn't find any locally after Memorial day. We just went in together and bought some Lesco 6-3-0 biosolid fert but it has less iron than Milo. It said "greens grade" on the bag and had the smallest prill size I've ever seen. Smelled just like Milo though. We both put that down last night. $17.50 per 40 lb bag at Site One. Interested to see how it does. His is thicker too. I just sand leveled May 22nd, think it set me back just a little. Cool thing is we are going in on T-Nex PGR, Feature Micronutrients, and chapin 24v sprayer together, then prodiamine and Celsius! And I got wife approval for a reel mower.. yes I know I'll Still need landscape blade, drone and a huge following on YouTube lol but getting there haha!


----------



## Ecks from Tex

wfleming said:


>


how on earth do you grow bermuda so nice with all that shade? teach me your ways


----------



## Ware

Ecks from Tex said:


> wfleming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how on earth do you grow bermuda so nice with all that shade? teach me your ways
Click to expand...

It does look really great! As I recall it was installed in March. The true test will be the next several seasons - trees get bigger and shade has a compounding effect.


----------



## Flynt2799




----------



## Ware

Flynt2799 said:


>


Lookin' great! :thumbsup:


----------



## wiredawg

Ecks from Tex said:


> wfleming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how on earth do you grow bermuda so nice with all that shade? teach me your ways
Click to expand...

My exact thoughts..LOL Teach us your @wfleming


----------



## Darrell




----------



## Thesteelstring




----------



## Colonel K0rn

@wfleming if that yard isn't a testament to how TifTuf can grow all the way around a tree, and under shade, I don't know what is. That looks fantastic.


----------



## Jacob_S

@Colonel K0rn agreed!
I called local supplier this morning to get price per pallet of tif tuf cause I'd like to help my back yard along with it. Was quoted $170 per pallet.


----------



## Ral1121

Just got done with my afternoon cut. Decided to get the obligatory pics everyone else does

When you get a close up, it sure hides all the imperfection.


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wfleming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how on earth do you grow bermuda so nice with all that shade? teach me your ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does look really great! As I recall it was installed in March. The true test will be the next several seasons - trees get bigger and shade has a compounding effect.
Click to expand...

+1 - most new sod installs will grow in well. I'm hoping that this proves to be the miracle bermuda, but I too would caution that the real truth won't be known for a couple of years.


----------



## SGrabs33

You will never hear me say, "I wish @Darrell would stop posting so many pictures of his flower beds".


----------



## wfleming

TigerinFL said:


> wow @wfleming that looks very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## wfleming

Suaverc118 said:


> wfleming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful beautiful lawn!! Not a stripes guy? I'm not sure if I am or not. Part is I have so many obstacles in the way to want to even attempt to make stripes, but your lawn is great! What do you cut with and how high?
Click to expand...

Thank you sir! I cut with a 20 in 7 blade Mclane with front roller bar. This was right after a 1 in cut. I was slowly cutting down but ended up scalping when i got below 3/4 in. I'll probably keep it at this HOC for the year, maybe a little lower and start leveling next year after spring scalp.


----------



## wfleming

Ral1121 said:


> wfleming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow surprised at how good that tiftuf looks with so much shade
Click to expand...

Yes i knew it was going to be a risk but it has filled in nicely.


----------



## wfleming

Spammage said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> how on earth do you grow bermuda so nice with all that shade? teach me your ways
> 
> 
> 
> It does look really great! As I recall it was installed in March. The true test will be the next several seasons - trees get bigger and shade has a compounding effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 - most new sod installs will grow in well. I'm hoping that this proves to be the miracle bermuda, but I too would caution that the real truth won't be known for a couple of years.
Click to expand...

True True......As for taking care of it. I fertilize monthly with Milorganite at (0.75 lb N per 1000 sqft) & Revive granules at (0.25 lb N per 1000 sq ft). Cutting every 3-4 days. Watering each station for 20 min every 4 days unless rain comes which is rare.

As for weed control, i add Fertilomes Hi Yield Turf & Ornamental Weed & Grass Stopper every 3 months at (4.5 lbs per 1000 sq ft).

My sod came with a small layer of clay that caused a few areas to struggle with my soil so i added gypsum (40 lb per 1000 sq ft) in early May. Not sure if that helped but definitely did not hurt. Have been looking into Humic Acid as part of the regimen also.

Also, very thankful for this forum and all the knowledge passed along. It has definitely helped with my approach towards the grass game. Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Dowdall

So I'm new to doing my own lawn care. I fired my lawn company two years ago and really let it go to hell last year (bare patches, full of weeds, etc.). Decided to get serious this year (you guys have helped a lot). Not nearly the quality of patch that some of you guys have, but I'm proud of how far it's come in a year!


----------



## Ware

Dowdall said:


> So I'm new to doing my own lawn care. I fired my lawn company two years ago and really let it go to hell last year (bare patches, full of weeds, etc.). Decided to get serious this year (you guys have helped a lot). Not nearly the quality of patch that some of you guys have, but I'm proud of how far it's come in a year!


Looks great! Welcome to TLF! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dowdall

Ware said:


> Dowdall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm new to doing my own lawn care. I fired my lawn company two years ago and really let it go to hell last year (bare patches, full of weeds, etc.). Decided to get serious this year (you guys have helped a lot). Not nearly the quality of patch that some of you guys have, but I'm proud of how far it's come in a year!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Welcome to TLF! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thank you and very happy to be here! Question, I have no idea what cultivar I have. House was built in 1996 and I'm 99% sure it's the original sod. Would you figure it's common bermuda or Tif 419? Don't know if anyone can tell from the pic.


----------



## Ware

@Dowdall if it was established from sod it is likely an improved variety (perhaps 419). I think it's hard to tell for sure unless you know where it came from. Whatever it is, I'd just continue to focus on making it look awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Dowdall

@Ware Thanks man!


----------



## TigerinFL

Dowdall said:


> So I'm new to doing my own lawn care. I fired my lawn company two years ago and really let it go to hell last year (bare patches, full of weeds, etc.). Decided to get serious this year (you guys have helped a lot). Not nearly the quality of patch that some of you guys have, but I'm proud of how far it's come in a year!


That looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Ral1121

Just got back from picking up a rake and drag from @Killbuzz . Noticed how good my yard is starting to look. Still a long ways to go and will be leveling here this weekend. One of the only green yards in my whole neighborhood left.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Suddenly looked up at 5:30 from taking care of the baby to notice it was almost dark as night outside. Said "oh snap!" and dumped my bag of ammonium sulfate I'd purchased ($13.76 for 50lb bag, best fert for $ for DFW soil!) just a few hours earlier into the hopper and did the fastest spread I've ever done. Jogged the whole 33 lbs. And those aren't slow release pellets, it started to hail soon after I finished. Not quite an aeration but the nice kind of hail that doesn't break things. PGR just wore off and I need to offload the rest of this sand into the yard! It's either going in the yard or the kids will track it all inside before summer is over!


----------



## Dowdall

Bunnysarefat said:


> Suddenly looked up at 5:30 from taking care of the baby to notice it was almost dark as night outside. Said "oh snap!" and dumped my bag of ammonium sulfate I'd purchased ($13.76 for 50lb bag, best fert for $ for DFW soil!) just a few hours earlier into the hopper and did the fastest spread I've ever done. Jogged the whole 33 lbs. And those aren't slow release pellets, it started to hail soon after I finished. Not quite an aeration but the nice kind of hail that doesn't break things. PGR just wore off and I need to offload the rest of this sand into the yard! It's either going in the yard or the kids will track it all inside before summer is over!


Love how the kiddos have already annexed your sand pile :lol: Looks awesome!


----------



## Dowdall

TigerinFL said:


> Dowdall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm new to doing my own lawn care. I fired my lawn company two years ago and really let it go to hell last year (bare patches, full of weeds, etc.). Decided to get serious this year (you guys have helped a lot). Not nearly the quality of patch that some of you guys have, but I'm proud of how far it's come in a year!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you! It's turned in to a really great hobby.


----------



## JRS 9572

Almost 2 weeks post aerating, dethatching, and top dressing. I think I've got some problems with my McLane Mower where it needs backlapping and some other issues fixed. It doesn't have the power or cut that it used to have. I'll ask for help in another thread on that.

My reason for thinking the reel mower has issues is the confound seed heads. It seems unable to cut them. Only damage them and then a day or so later it looks like wheat straw intermingled with the grass. Maddening. But this is a way to grind out frustrations. And it's a grinder for sure. I'm not giving up the ship.

Here's what I'm talking about on the "wheat straw" effect.





Finished cut last night. You'll see in one of the pics some "semi-circle" damage that came up last fall. Grubs? I've fought dollar spot before. Usually if it's a fungus it will grow back over very easily. It's coming back slowly,.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

JRS 9572 said:


> Almost 2 weeks post aerating, dethatching, and top dressing. I think I've got some problems with my McLane Mower where it needs backlapping and some other issues fixed. It doesn't have the power or cut that it used to have. I'll ask for help in another thread on that.
> 
> My reason for thinking the reel mower has issues is the confound seed heads. It seems unable to cut them. Only damage them and then a day or so later it looks like wheat straw intermingled with the grass. Maddening. But this is a way to grind out frustrations. And it's a grinder for sure. I'm not giving up the ship.
> 
> Here's what I'm talking about on the "wheat straw" effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished cut last night. You'll see in one of the pics some "semi-circle" damage that came up last fall. Grubs? I've fought dollar spot before. Usually if it's a fungus it will grow back over very easily. It's coming back slowly,.


That's gotta be grubs. Kill Kill Kill!


----------



## JRS 9572

Thank you sir. I have granular stuff in a bag that's enough to cover that side yard. Will that do the trick? Or should I have enough to blanket every stitch of grass I have in order to "march them to the ovens?"


----------



## Rick817

Bunnysarefat said:


> Suddenly looked up at 5:30 from taking care of the baby to notice it was almost dark as night outside. Said "oh snap!" and dumped my bag of ammonium sulfate I'd purchased ($13.76 for 50lb bag, best fert for $ for DFW soil!) just a few hours earlier into the hopper and did the fastest spread I've ever done. Jogged the whole 33 lbs. And those aren't slow release pellets, it started to hail soon after I finished. Not quite an aeration but the nice kind of hail that doesn't break things. PGR just wore off and I need to offload the rest of this sand into the yard! It's either going in the yard or the kids will track it all inside before summer is over!


Where in DFW did you purchase your ammonium sulfate?


----------



## Alan

@Rick817

http://www.apfcorp.net/dealer-locator/

See if there's a place close by you.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

JRS 9572 said:


> My reason for thinking the reel mower has issues is the confound seed heads. It seems unable to cut them. Only damage them and then a day or so later it looks like wheat straw intermingled with the grass. Maddening. But this is a way to grind out frustrations. And it's a grinder for sure. I'm not giving up the ship.


I had this same issue recently. Backlapping helped but the seed head stalks seemed to have had some kind of properties that made them difficult to cut. This has just happened once when I had a ton show up after a big scalp. It was really weird.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Rick817 said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly looked up at 5:30 from taking care of the baby to notice it was almost dark as night outside. Said "oh snap!" and dumped my bag of ammonium sulfate I'd purchased ($13.76 for 50lb bag, best fert for $ for DFW soil!) just a few hours earlier into the hopper and did the fastest spread I've ever done. Jogged the whole 33 lbs. And those aren't slow release pellets, it started to hail soon after I finished. Not quite an aeration but the nice kind of hail that doesn't break things. PGR just wore off and I need to offload the rest of this sand into the yard! It's either going in the yard or the kids will track it all inside before summer is over!
> 
> 
> 
> Where in DFW did you purchase your ammonium sulfate?
Click to expand...

SiteOne in Southlake.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

JRS 9572 said:


> Thank you sir. I have granular stuff in a bag that's enough to cover that side yard. Will that do the trick? Or should I have enough to blanket every stitch of grass I have in order to "march them to the ovens?"


I'd put down what you've got on the affected area and then assess whether you need to do a blanket preventative app. I lean towards a preventative on the entire lawn because it is the time of year where grubs are going to hit hard, but that is not as pressing as killing the ones you've got.


----------



## Ware

Ecks from Tex said:


> ...but that is not as pressing as killing the ones you've got.


So I think you probably meant to say curative.


----------



## Rick817

Alan said:


> @Rick817
> 
> http://www.apfcorp.net/dealer-locator/
> 
> See if there's a place close by you.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Rick817

Bunnysarefat said:


> Rick817 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly looked up at 5:30 from taking care of the baby to notice it was almost dark as night outside. Said "oh snap!" and dumped my bag of ammonium sulfate I'd purchased ($13.76 for 50lb bag, best fert for $ for DFW soil!) just a few hours earlier into the hopper and did the fastest spread I've ever done. Jogged the whole 33 lbs. And those aren't slow release pellets, it started to hail soon after I finished. Not quite an aeration but the nice kind of hail that doesn't break things. PGR just wore off and I need to offload the rest of this sand into the yard! It's either going in the yard or the kids will track it all inside before summer is over!
> 
> 
> 
> Where in DFW did you purchase your ammonium sulfate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SiteOne in Southlake.
Click to expand...

I work down the street from there and went about 2 weeks ago and they said they didn't have any :x they were busy with contractors so maybe they just didn't want to deal with me lol


----------



## stryker299

Bunnysarefat said:


> Started scalping today. Leveling on Monday. I guess my mower goes down to .5". Didn't know it went that low. It's a dirty scalp. Hitting dirt a bit and cutting it down to the bone as you can see, but whatever. If you want the ultimate, you have to do the ultimate scalp.


How do you like the Tif Tuff bermuda grass? I'm thinking about trying it here in San Antonio


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sand just showed up. Any tips for leveling would be appreciated.


----------



## Ware

CenlaLowell said:


> Sand just showed up. Any tips for leveling would be appreciated.


Do you have a drag mat?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sand just showed up. Any tips for leveling would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a drag mat?
Click to expand...

I knew I was missing something. No all I had was the dirt, rake and push broom


----------



## Ral1121

JRS 9572 said:


> Thank you sir. I have granular stuff in a bag that's enough to cover that side yard. Will that do the trick? Or should I have enough to blanket every stitch of grass I have in order to "march them to the ovens?"


I would do a blanket app of a prevent. Something like Dominion 2L if you have a calibrated sprayer. It's real cheap and will give you about 3 months of protection.


----------



## wiredawg

Darrell said:


>


Wow, nice botanical garden you got going there. I had a neighbor that use to live across from me that had a very nice garden touch. She/they could make anything grow. I loved the morning view. They move a couple of years ago and now its struggling. The new owners try...but its no where near in comparison of its former glory.


----------



## bretben55




----------



## Bunnysarefat

stryker299 said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started scalping today. Leveling on Monday. I guess my mower goes down to .5". Didn't know it went that low. It's a dirty scalp. Hitting dirt a bit and cutting it down to the bone as you can see, but whatever. If you want the ultimate, you have to do the ultimate scalp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the Tif Tuff bermuda grass? I'm thinking about trying it here in San Antonio
Click to expand...

Love it. It's soft and a versatile turf grass. It was a tough choice when I was picking but if I had to pick again today I would pick TifTuf again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sbcgenii

JRS 9572 said:


> Almost 2 weeks post aerating, dethatching, and top dressing. I think I've got some problems with my McLane Mower where it needs backlapping and some other issues fixed. It doesn't have the power or cut that it used to have. I'll ask for help in another thread on that.
> 
> My reason for thinking the reel mower has issues is the confound seed heads. It seems unable to cut them. Only damage them and then a day or so later it looks like wheat straw intermingled with the grass. Maddening. But this is a way to grind out frustrations. And it's a grinder for sure. I'm not giving up the ship.
> 
> Here's what I'm talking about on the "wheat straw" effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished cut last night. You'll see in one of the pics some "semi-circle" damage that came up last fall. Grubs? I've fought dollar spot before. Usually if it's a fungus it will grow back over very easily. It's coming back slowly,.


I know how you feel.


----------



## Durso81

I would say there is a difference. Not sure which it is but 2018 I am now using T-Nex, RGS, Humic12, Micro Greene and air 8. But I am definitely greener and thicker.


----------



## RaginCajun

Finally got my front yard looking like something.


----------



## Ware

RaginCajun said:


> Finally got my front yard looking like something.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ware said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but that is not as pressing as killing the ones you've got.
> 
> 
> 
> So I think you probably meant to say curative.
Click to expand...

 yes. I got wrapped up in the killing aspect of it all. :lol:


----------



## Steverino

Got my TLF Tee today!


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## SGrabs33

@Steverino Loving the model pose!

Yard is looking great! What are you using for those bed edges? They look really nice.

And big shout out to you sir for giving me a dose of Feature! Thanks again!


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## JRS 9572

@spcjenii Welcome to my party!

Put out the remainder of the bag of this stuff and watered it in after mowing.





slowly but surely getting the dead seed heads out.


----------



## njoy1389

Think I got the trucut adjusted right, raised HOC. We got 3.5" of rain Thursday night..still Have some spots to fill in but it's looking better each week. First time doing single/doubles and I like it!


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## Steverino

SGrabs33 said:


> @Steverino Loving the model pose!
> 
> Yard is looking great! What are you using for those bed edges? They look really nice.
> 
> And big shout out to you sir for giving me a dose of Feature! Thanks again!


Thanks, @SGrabs33. I didn't post the bad parts, except for my pic, ha!

I just shovel dug the edge out and have been using round up to hit the Bermuda in the now larger beds. Multiple apps over more than a month has not taken it all out. Just got some Fusilade II and have hit it with that.... I am trying to kill the Bermuda the best I can in the beds before adding mulch. I decided not to use cardboard or cloth in them to keep them most permeable to rain and not have to deal with it planting flowers and such.

You are more than welcome for the Feature. Hope the Feature adds to the look of your turf. I really like what it's done for mine this year. :thumbup:


----------



## MedozK




----------



## Steverino

@Sbcgenii[/USER] 
Your yard is awesome. The back looks like a park. In the front pics, is that the creeping red fescue under the tree? If so that looks like a great use of two types of grass and you have a great example of how to do it.


----------



## Ware

MedozK said:


>


Haven't seen this one lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick817




----------



## Bunnysarefat

Saw this divider at some ball fields dividing what looks like hybrid bermuda with a section of zoysia. Lol I enjoyed this.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Steverino said:


> [[email protected] [/color]
> Your yard is awesome. The back looks like a park. In the front pics, is that the creeping red fescue under the tree? If so that looks like a great use of two types of grass and you have a great example of how to do it.


Thanks for the complement. Yes we planted creeping red in all the really shady areas. I don't know if it still creeping red because it is much thicker blade now. Severe lack of knowledge on the cool/shade grasses on my end.


----------



## PHXCobra

It's definitely filling in nicely in most areas. Still have some sprinkler work to do I think. 




The obligatory golf ball shot and another to show depth.





Not a bad cut for a rotary eh?


----------



## w0lfe

Domination line


----------



## jayhawk

How'd you like to mow that? (Sphere)

See the ring of wear n tear at the bottom near the tree ? Two saw horses ...contractors cutting tile etc in my yard ....zeon showing the abuse.  I already shut off the water line that is too close to the yard so I wouldn't have twiddle Dee cleaning their brushes in my yard. I guess I need to add another explicit ground rule for workers.


----------



## jayhawk

Tiftuff and zeon installed 3 weeks ago. Side-by-side. Tiff cut once already! HOA yard

See the difference?


----------



## Alan

Cut...raised it up an 8th or so, one notch on the Tru-cut. Pic taken at about 8:15pm or so, hence the low light and grain(upper ISO I suppose, but it was taken with a 7 year old phone camera). Between the 2 trees to the ditch is St. A. looking sick(in a bad way sick, which is fine, I want it to go away).


----------



## Alan

Alan said:


> Cut...raised it up an 8th or so, one notch on the Tru-cut. Pic taken at about 8:15pm or so, hence the low light and grain(upper ISO I suppose, but it was taken with a 7 year old phone camera). Between the 2 trees to the ditch is St. A. looking sick(in a bad way sick, which is fine, I want it to go away).


Pic taken with a real camera.



Last year:



Today:


----------



## PHXCobra

Looks like it has really started filling in nicely.


----------



## Redtenchu

Looks great @Alan


----------



## wiredawg

Alan said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut...raised it up an 8th or so, one notch on the Tru-cut. Pic taken at about 8:15pm or so, hence the low light and grain(upper ISO I suppose, but it was taken with a 7 year old phone camera). Between the 2 trees to the ditch is St. A. looking sick(in a bad way sick, which is fine, I want it to go away).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic taken with a real camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
Click to expand...

Wow!!! It's coming along very nice...


----------



## wiredawg

RaginCajun said:


> Finally got my front yard looking like something.


Looking very lush... 5 :thumbup:


----------



## Alan

Redtenchu said:


> Looks great @@Alan


Thanks @Redtenchu

I couldn't do it without all the knowledge I've gained here. This site is great!!


----------



## trc




----------



## ATLawn

After vacation two weeks ago I raised hoc to 1" and the new hoc is settling in nicely after today's cut. Area that I plugged in April is slowly but surely coming along. Hard to tell in pics, but runners are going mad the last week or two


----------



## raldridge2315

WHNT News in Huntsville, Alabama had this photo on their Facebook page with the caption "LIGHTNING STRIKE: Check this out! Brad Wichmann is the Assistant Superintendent at RTJ at Hampton Cove. He saw where a lightning strike hit one of the greens recently and snapped this picture."


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Neighbor induced pisseroffer from last year before I knew that was a word.


----------



## M311att




----------



## Spammage

M311att said:


>


Looking great!


----------



## M311att

Thanks


----------



## JRS 9572

JRS 9572 said:


> Almost 2 weeks post aerating, dethatching, and top dressing. I think I've got some problems with my McLane Mower where it needs backlapping and some other issues fixed. It doesn't have the power or cut that it used to have. I'll ask for help in another thread on that.
> 
> My reason for thinking the reel mower has issues is the confound seed heads. It seems unable to cut them. Only damage them and then a day or so later it looks like wheat straw intermingled with the grass. Maddening. But this is a way to grind out frustrations. And it's a grinder for sure. I'm not giving up the ship.
> 
> Here's what I'm talking about on the "wheat straw" effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished cut last night. You'll see in one of the pics some "semi-circle" damage that came up last fall. Grubs? I've fought dollar spot before. Usually if it's a fungus it will grow back over very easily. It's coming back slowly,.


Looking better as of yesterday. Almost 3 weeks post overhaul. Used my regular push mower before cutting with the reel and it really helped get the dead seed heads out. Still some left, but not as bad.


----------



## RandyMan

jayhawk said:


> How'd you like to mow that? (Sphere)
> 
> See the ring of wear n tear at the bottom near the tree ? Two saw horses ...contractors cutting tile etc in my yard ....zeon showing the abuse. I already shut off the water line that is too close to the yard so I wouldn't have twiddle Dee cleaning their brushes in my yard. I guess I need to add another explicit ground rule for workers.


Looked like a rotary scalp when I first looked at it ,Nice yard!!


----------



## RandyMan

Alan said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut...raised it up an 8th or so, one notch on the Tru-cut. Pic taken at about 8:15pm or so, hence the low light and grain(upper ISO I suppose, but it was taken with a 7 year old phone camera). Between the 2 trees to the ditch is St. A. looking sick(in a bad way sick, which is fine, I want it to go away).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic taken with a real camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
Click to expand...

If you gonna have trees in a bermuda lawn, you picked the right kind.Skinny with no canopy lol


----------



## Suaverc118

PHXCobra said:


> It's definitely filling in nicely in most areas. Still have some sprinkler work to do I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obligatory golf ball shot and another to show depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad cut for a rotary eh?


Which lawnmower do you use and what HOC is this? How often do you sharpen your blades?


----------



## PHXCobra

Suaverc118 said:


> PHXCobra said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely filling in nicely in most areas. Still have some sprinkler work to do I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The obligatory golf ball shot and another to show depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad cut for a rotary eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Which lawnmower do you use and what HOC is this? How often do you sharpen your blades?
Click to expand...

My Troy-Bilt TB110 I bought from Lowes a few years ago. It's on the 2nd notch which I would guess is 2 inches???

This is the original blade I have sharpened 3-4 times, last time being in March-ish, using the drill attachment thing someone was talking about this week. Blade is nicked up pretty good and I wanted a new one pretty bad until I actually started checking the cut just recently. Looks like it's doing a pretty good job.

This was a double-cut, not sure if that matters.


----------



## Brodgers88

Centipede still at 0.75" hoc


----------



## Ware

Brodgers88 said:


> Centipede still at 0.75" hoc


That's wild. :thumbup:


----------



## TigerinFL

Brodgers88 said:


> Centipede still at 0.75" hoc


looks awesome. my neighbors would freek if they saw their Centipede cut at that height :lol:


----------



## Brodgers88

Ware said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Centipede still at 0.75" hoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's wild. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 I get the same feeling after every mow :lol:



TigerinFL said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Centipede still at 0.75" hoc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks awesome. my neighbors would freek if they saw their Centipede cut at that height :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks man! Lol I wasn't sure what to expect going reel low but it's doing well so far. It's like a different grass when mowed low with a reel.


----------



## Jacob_S

@Brodgers88that looks good.
Here's my centipede its mowed with my husqvarna rotary medium setting not sure actual HOC


----------



## Ware

I'll just leave this here... :bandit:


*TLF Logo Merchandise available here​


----------



## Amaxwell5

Ware said:


> I'll just leave this here... :bandit:
> 
> 
> *TLF Logo Merchandise available here​


Nice. I was just thinking about this last night. With all the golf ball photos, this will be perfect.


----------



## Alan

Jacob_S said:


> Here's my centipede its mowed with my husqvarna rotary medium setting not sure actual HOC


Makes me want to wring a developers neck when they place utilities in the front yard...wtf were they thinking..obviously they weren't.

Lawn looks great!


----------



## Tellycoleman

Didn't bag the last time I cut and for some reason I cut a lot of stolons. 
So I have white dead stolons on top. Of my grass. 
Maybe I should vacuum?
I'll get locked up if I bring out the Hoover


----------



## raldridge2315

Tellycoleman said:


> Didn't bag the last time I cut and for some reason I cut a lot of stolons.
> So I have white dead stolons on top. Of my grass.
> Maybe I should vacuum?
> I'll get locked up if I bring out the Hoover


I used my shopvac once to get it up some piles of thatch that a heavy rain brought to the top. My neighbor just stood there and stared at my. I know what he was thinking.


----------



## Cory

Looking pretty good. Still have a few spots that don't want to fill in but overall it looks good.


----------



## Alan

Cory said:


> Looking pretty good. Still have a few spots that don't want to fill in but overall it looks good.


It sure does look good. I love the deep rich green color.


----------



## Silverado

I finally was able to get some good stripes with my Bermuda. Around 5/8" HOC


----------



## Ware

Looking great @Silverado


----------



## Brodgers88

@Jacob_S Thanks, you got yours looking great too. I mowed my centipede with a rotary last season around 2" and it looked pretty nice. Now that it's reel low, it's like a centipede grass carpet lol.


----------



## RayTL

Man @Silverado is coming with the heat. Looks great !


----------



## Fishnugget

Cory and Silverado, great lawns!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Great looking lawn @Silverado


----------



## Ral1121

One week after leveling. The sand you see is where I have continued to spot level





Tried to double cut but lost track on my diagonals. Do t know how y'all are able to see where you have been on the second cut


----------



## Cory

Thanks @Alan and @Fishnugget :thumbup:


----------



## M311att

Lowered my HOC today. Cut once this morning then again this evening.


----------



## Silverado

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Silverado said:


> Thanks fellas!


FWIW, my grandfather's beautiful St. Aug lawn used to be at 1723 E. Lawrence. After they passed away, my folks sold the houses, and the last time I saw his lawn, it was in terrible condition. Made me sad. That was back when I was going to school at TJC.

I have relatives who live in Tyler, and some out at Palestine. Most of my family comes from the Tyler area. Next time I'm out there, we should get some adult beverages and chow!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

A few days out from my larger dose of PGR and foliar iron. Cut yesterday at 4 inches. Color looks better to me, but hell I'm supposedly color blind so I don't know for sure. Damaged areas coming along. 


Ps I'm in dire need of shubbrey advice so if anyone knows what may look good for my set up here please pm me!


----------



## RayTL

A couple of photos for the group.

My side yard is coming along nicely out by the road. The play area continues to be a WIP, but much better than earlier this year and it's been expanded. Gotta do more sanding/leveling in both and in the front. The play area is greener than the photo suggests. Both photos were taken at the same time, but the sunlight is having an influence.


----------



## Ral1121

Getting better at my diagonals

Fresh cut today before the supposed rain


----------



## MedozK




----------



## Ware

MedozK said:


>


It must be tough for your neighbors to hang out on their back porch and have to look at that domination line. :thumbsup:


----------



## dtillman5

So I did my first lawn level on May 22nd. This was yesterday. I'm happy with the results so far but it will take a couple more rounds of leveling to get it where it's really smooth.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

dtillman5 said:


> So I did my first lawn level on May 22nd. This was yesterday. I'm happy with the results so far but it will take a couple more rounds of leveling to get it where it's really smooth.


Looks pretty sweet! I bet that's fun to walk around barefoot in. And that domination line tho...


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed propiconazole yesterday hopefully in a month or so I will get rid of this lawn disease.





Pics of my side yard :|


----------



## dtillman5

Colonel K0rn said:


> dtillman5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I did my first lawn level...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty sweet! I bet that's fun to walk around barefoot in. And that domination line tho...
Click to expand...

Thanks Colonel K0rn, it is nice to walk on barefoot


----------



## Cory

dtillman5 said:


> So I did my first lawn level on May 22nd. This was yesterday. I'm happy with the results so far but it will take a couple more rounds of leveling to get it where it's really smooth.


Nice 👍🏼


----------



## MedozK

Ware said:


> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be tough for your neighbors to hang out on their back porch and have to look at that domination line. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Ha, yea, but its an old couple. I think they are just glad they don't have to cut theirs as often as I cut mine. :lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

This sweet inflatable pool has been my best purchase this year.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Bunnysarefat said:


> This sweet inflatable pool has been my best purchase this year.


I tell you, I enjoyed the heck out of mine today!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Colonel K0rn said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sweet inflatable pool has been my best purchase this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you, I enjoyed the heck out of mine today!
Click to expand...

Haha, well, I was talking about for the kids. Sure beats $9 for the city pool. You can see the top of the city pool's slide in the picture. Plus I can mow while I watch them swim. Literally what I did today it was great.


----------



## Suaverc118

CenlaLowell said:


> Sprayed propiconazole yesterday hopefully in a month or so I will get rid of this lawn disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of my side yard :|


Do you have any idea of what those flowers from those trees will do to that pretty lawn of yours? I was struggling with just 2 trees and aggreva6evsry freaking single day with those flowers!!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Suaverc118 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed propiconazole yesterday hopefully in a month or so I will get rid of this lawn disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of my side yard :|
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of what those flowers from those trees will do to that pretty lawn of yours? I was struggling with just 2 trees and aggreva6evsry freaking single day with those flowers!!
Click to expand...

I haven't had any problems with the crepe myrtle flowers in the last five years so hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Cory

Got one of the neighbors trying, the rest of them are lime green haha


----------



## Ware

Cory said:


> Got one of the neighbors trying, the rest of them are lime green haha


Looks great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

Thanks @Ware!


----------



## atc4usmc

@Cory NICE!!


----------



## Ware




----------



## Suaverc118

CenlaLowell said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed propiconazole yesterday hopefully in a month or so I will get rid of this lawn disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of my side yard :|
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea of what those flowers from those trees will do to that pretty lawn of yours? I was struggling with just 2 trees and aggreva6evsry freaking single day with those flowers!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had any problems with the crepe myrtle flowers in the last five years so hopefully it stays that way.
Click to expand...

Maybe I need to do a better job of pruning...


----------



## dtillman5

@Ware Wow! Looks amazing


----------



## wolfie

I can't seem to get the stripes but, it's the thickest I've ever had it. Wish I had Tiff Grand....


----------



## Flynt2799

She's not the prettiest girl at the bar, but after a couple she's still mine :mrgreen:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Long way to go. This is the best shot of my property this year .


----------



## iFisch3224

After a year of neglect here is my current lawn. Getting better, every month, and definitely starting the lawn domination of surrounding neighbors.

St Augustine near Orlando FL, 1.5 year old lawn. ~3,300 sq feet. Wish I had a much larger yard like some of ya'll!!


----------



## Alan

iFisch3224 said:


> After a year of neglect here is my current lawn. Getting better, every month, and definitely starting the lawn domination of surrounding neighbors.
> 
> St Augustine near Orlando FL, 1.5 year old lawn. ~3,300 sq feet. Wish I had a much larger yard like some of ya'll!!


Looking good. Welcome to TLF.


----------



## Kurtralst




----------



## Alan

Kurtralst said:


>


Very nice. Welcome to TLF.


----------



## Suaverc118

@Kurtralst, that's beautiful. What's your mow height? Man that lawn looks good


----------



## Thesteelstring

Best angle I could get lol seeded may 13th


----------



## dtillman5

@Kurtralst That looks great! Is that Bermuda I'm seeing? What type? Seems to be doing great with a little shade!


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## CenlaLowell

Sbcgenii said:


>


@Sbcgenii what kind of tree is that? It really stands out in the yard.


----------



## Sbcgenii

CenlaLowell said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sbcgenii what kind of tree is that? It really stands out in the yard.
Click to expand...

The small one by the fence or the big one? Small one is the neighbors and I can ask. I can post better pictures of the big one and maybe someone on here will know.


----------



## Sbcgenii

First ball shot. The Yard obviously needs more work.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sbcgenii said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Sbcgenii what kind of tree is that? It really stands out in the yard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The small one by the fence or the big one? Small one is the neighbors and I can ask. I can post better pictures of the big one and maybe someone on here will know.
Click to expand...

The big tree. It's beautiful


----------



## Alan

A couple more of the back...Mowing this with a 21" non-self propelled mower sucks and it does take a while.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Alan said:


> A couple more of the back...Mowing this with a 21" non-self propelled mower sucks and it does take a while.


I thought my yard was big , damn


----------



## krubs

Here's mine.. Moved in last winter and have been trying hard at getting the lawn into good shape. I had 2 silver maples cut down a couple weeks ago and had to put sod down where the stumps were. You can kind of tell if you look hard enough.

My main concern is the brown/dead patches in the front area near the road.. Wish the front looked as good as the back part.


----------



## Gopwh2020

These images are one week apart. New TifTuf Bermuda installation. The recovery and green up is really amazing.


----------



## Alan

Gopwh2020 said:


> These images are one week apart. New TifTuf Bermuda installation. The recovery and green up is really amazing.


Nice.

Sanding coming soon to smooth the seams?


----------



## Jacob_S

Gopwh2020 said:


> These images are one week apart. New TifTuf Bermuda installation. The recovery and green up is really amazing.


Oooh that's nice, I plan on getting a price on some tiftuf this week.


----------



## Gopwh2020

Alan said:


> Gopwh2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These images are one week apart. New TifTuf Bermuda installation. The recovery and green up is really amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Sanding coming soon to smooth the seams?
Click to expand...

Yes. Eventually. I'm in the midst of a bathroom reno that my wife and girls are dying to have done. So I need to finish that first in order to have peace in the house.


----------



## Alan

Gopwh2020 said:


> Yes. Eventually. I'm in the midst of a bathroom reno that my wife and girls are dying to have done. So I need to finish that first in order to have peace in the house.


Gotcha. Gotta have peace in the household for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

Some pics of the yard after cut at 1.25 inch. I was cutting at 1/2 inch but had surgery and couldn't get out there so tall grass it is for now


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> Some pics of the yard after cut at 1.25 inch. I was cutting at 1/2 inch but had surgery and couldn't get out there so tall grass it is for now


Still looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

gatormac2112 said:


> Some pics of the yard after cut at 1.25 inch. I was cutting at 1/2 inch but had surgery and couldn't get out there so tall grass it is for now


looks good to me! Think I'm gonna go up to 1", loosing some of the deep green at 5/8"


----------



## MarkV

For all of the common bermuda / milorganite haters.

HOC ~ 1/2".


----------



## TigerinFL

MarkV said:


> For all of the common bermuda / milorganite haters.
> 
> HOC ~ 1/2".


looking sweet!


----------



## Alan

MarkV said:


> For all of the common bermuda / milorganite haters.
> 
> HOC ~ 1/2".


Looking good @MarkV


----------



## Cory

Rain!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

A pic of after the rain. Wish the whole backyard looked this good.


----------



## Cory

@Fistertondeluxe nice &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


>


 Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Alan

Cory said:


> Rain!


Looking good as usual. Your neighbor with the basketball goal needs to get with the program.


----------



## Cavan806

Cory said:


> Rain!


That's one of the best Lawn Domination lines I have ever seen!
Your hard work is paying off BIG TIME.

Cheers!


----------



## Cory

Thanks @Alan and @Cavan806! He's asked me a few times about fertilizer but never puts any down and only mowed ever two weeks. It wasn't looking to bad, tall and shaggy but it was a somewhat green, but he mowed it all off. You can see where he didn't do around where the cable/electric boxes are. It's weird cause he has tons of plants, trees and even a garden but he does nothing to the lawn :roll:


----------



## MarkV

Almost three years apart do the day.

I'd say it looks better now.


----------



## Brodgers88

Got to enjoy an early morning mow. The centipede has been loving all the rain we've been getting.


----------



## iFisch3224

Gopwh2020 said:


> These images are one week apart. New TifTuf Bermuda installation. The recovery and green up is really amazing.


I received a quote from them for $1,073 for ~2,000 sq feet of this grass - is that in line with what you paid? I'm really impressed, and just keeping my options open for next spring, if RGS/Humic12 don't pull through this year and help fill in the backyard.

Definitely keeping this company in my back pocket - keep us posted on how well the grass is doing!  :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

Redtenchu said:


>


Killer!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gopwh2020

iFisch3224 said:


> Gopwh2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These images are one week apart. New TifTuf Bermuda installation. The recovery and green up is really amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a quote from them for $1,073 for ~2,000 sq feet of this grass - is that in line with what you paid? I'm really impressed, and just keeping my options open for next spring, if RGS/Humic12 don't pull through this year and help fill in the backyard.
> 
> Definitely keeping this company in my back pocket - keep us posted on how well the grass is doing!  :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's pretty close - about $250/pallet plus delivery charge. I got quotes from four different companies. Also check with sod farms directly. I'll post some more pics this weekend. It's looking awesome and is ready for a trim. It took about 10 days for the sod to root.


----------



## MedozK

Redtenchu said:


>


As always, Top Notch.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Just some edging with the landscape blade.


----------



## iFisch3224

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Just some edging with the landscape blade.


Great work!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Smokindog

After last week's storm (june 20/21)



Today after fertilizer and a trim


----------



## Colonel K0rn

iFisch3224 said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just some edging with the landscape blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I agree, those toenails look fantastical.


----------



## dtillman5

MarkV said:


> Almost three years apart do the day.
> 
> I'd say it looks better now.


Looks great!


----------



## dtillman5

Cavan806 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the best Lawn Domination lines I have ever seen!
> Your hard work is paying off BIG TIME.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

+1 :thumbup:


----------



## dtillman5

@Fistertondeluxe I want a landscape blade :shock: looks great!


----------



## Gibby

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Just some edging with the landscape blade.


Did you do this on purpose?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Gibby said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just some edging with the landscape blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do this on purpose?
Click to expand...

This pic was for you! 😁


----------



## Jacob_S

Standing in my daughters room putting her clothes away, looked out the window and couldn't help notice the line in the yard. My rotary cut celebration against centipede next door.


----------



## Gopwh2020

Finally gave the TifTuf a quick trim in between days and days of rain. Green up continues be impressive. Will be working on filling in gaps this week.

Install Day


Install Day


Install Day + 1 week


Install Day + 2 weeks


Install Day + 2 weeks


----------



## iFisch3224

Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

100+ temps everyday for what seems like forever is no match for .5" of irrigation twice a week. Grass is not stressed at all.




Best to enjoy the lawn from inside though until sundown.


----------



## Alan




----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed at 4 inches


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/q0KtIxb-EAs


----------



## Cory

Looks great @Ware! :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman

@ware ever time I see your lawn I want to level my yard


----------



## Tellycoleman

It's getting really hard to mow with a Manuel reel anymore. To much floating of the reel and washboarding.
Still looking nice @ 0.5 .


----------



## Durso81

Happy 4th!


----------



## Cory

Happy 4th y'all!


----------



## Ware

Cory said:


> Happy 4th y'all!


Looks incredible! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dtillman5

@Tellycoleman that's a lot of yard to mow with a manual reel! Looks great


----------



## dtillman5

Tellycoleman said:


> @ware ever time I see your lawn I want to level my yard


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

dtillman5 said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ware ever time I see your lawn I want to level my yard
> 
> 
> 
> +1 :thumbup:
Click to expand...

LOL, believe it or not every time I see my lawn I want to level. :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112

Dropped HOC from 1.25 to 1 inch

I need to work on keeping my stripes straight. It's difficult with the slope in the yard


----------



## wartee

Flag motif on the 4th! Yeah, I absolutely meant to have wavy lines, sure!


----------



## dtillman5

@gatormac2112looks awesome! Seems like you're loving the Swardman..


----------



## dtillman5

@wartee looks great!


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> Dropped HOC from 1.25 to 1 inch
> 
> I need to work on keeping my stripes straight. It's difficult with the slope in the yard


Crooked stripes are temporary - lawn domination is a way of life, and you sir are there. :bandit:


----------



## Redtenchu

A few shots from the cut today.


----------



## Killbuzz

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## SGrabs33




----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Gave the front and back a cut, raised the HOC up to .850 because it seemed to hold color longer (duh, more leaf tissue). Dominated the neighbors, as I was cutting, one came out and put some diagonal stripes in to intimidate me, but I laughed. Here's a pic during the day, and in the evening.

















Was mowing in the back yard, and I had a reel #pisseroffer and heard a "ping" and the mower wouldn't go. Thankfully, I had spare parts in stock from the last time I ordered my bedknife. 20 minutes later and some new rubber on my Flex 21, I was back in business. I'm "kinda" looking forward to my sanding I have planned in two weeks, hope it doesn't get too hot.


----------



## Mattblack15




----------



## iFisch3224

Redtenchu said:


> A few shots from the cut today.


 :thumbup: :nod: :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## iFisch3224

Cory said:


> Happy 4th y'all!


Stop it! :ugeek: :shock:


----------



## iFisch3224




----------



## swetpants

aerial shot


----------



## Ware

swetpants said:


> aerial shot


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

Beautiful @Ware


----------



## trc




----------



## J_nick

Mattblack15 said:


>


Looks good, did you seed that last year?


----------



## wiredawg

Not as great as those that posted here. But a ton of sweat goes into it...year after year. LOL And my neighbors help me out by having crappy yards. The average gal hanging out with the below average gals syndrome...


----------



## wiredawg

Cory said:


> Happy 4th y'all!


@Cory, I don't know why with all the nice lawns in the thread for some reason I am obsessed with yours. I think its the deep green your yard has developed. I find myself saying; "How the EFF, is his yard so damn green." at your last few pics. So, please share more, I need to feed my addiction. Also, just so you know, I can't wait til winter when the rest of us are brown except yours and you accidentally up-load of pic of you pulling up the deep green astro-turf.


----------



## Cory

@wiredawg Ithanks for the compliment! Definitely not Astro turf though sometimes I wish it was.

I'm not really sure why it's so green. I was fertilizing with 34-0-0 untill the canopy became too thick and the prills couldnt make their way down to dirt so switched to GreenTRX 16-1-2 on June 22. All the fertilizer I have been using has iron so I would assume it's from that. I have been cutting it at 0.625" but I think I'm gonna raise it to 0.75". I have applied FAS a couple times but that would have been completely worn off by the 4th picture and the only other thing I apply to it is T-Nex. Must just be good lighting for the photos :lol:

Here is a picture from just now, it's starting to look a little shabby, I either need to raise the HOC or vertticut and scalp. Haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## wiredawg

Cory said:


> @wiredawg Ithanks for the compliment! Definitely not Astro turf though sometimes I wish it was.
> 
> I'm not really sure why it's so green. I was fertilizing with 34-0-0 untill the canopy became too thick and the prills couldnt make their way down to dirt so switched to GreenTRX 16-1-2 on June 22. All the fertilizer I have been using has iron so I would assume it's from that. I have been cutting it at 0.625" but I think I'm gonna raise it to 0.75". I have applied FAS a couple times but that would have been completely worn off by the 4th picture and the only other thing I apply to it is T-Nex. Must just be good lighting for the photos :lol:
> 
> Here is a picture from just now, it's starting to look a little shabby, I either need to raise the HOC or vertticut and scalp. Haven't made up my mind yet.


Thanks for your response...10,000 :thumbup:


----------



## Killbuzz

The recent rains and low 90s have really helped my lawn perk up. There's still a little drought stress in some areas but it's starting to pull through.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Here is my front and side lawn the propiconazole definitely worked in this area. My first spray of the product was in the beginning of June.



The other side of the lawn I'm to embrassed to show. It looks like nothing working so I sprayed the other yard again with propiconazole.


----------



## Brad Thompson91006

3 weeks after Zeon Zoysia sod installation in SoCal. Second mow last night at 5/8" with my Toro GM 1000. Looking good, but heat wave (105 to 115 degrees for the past 4 days) precludes fertilization just yet.
Eagerly awaiting delivery of the Rotary Power Scissors.


----------



## Alan

Looks like a very smooth install. :thumbup:


----------



## Hambone79

Brad Thompson91006 said:


> 3 weeks after Zeon Zoysia sod installation in SoCal. Second mow last night at 5/8" with my Toro GM 1000. Looking good, but heat wave (105 to 115 degrees for the past 4 days) precludes fertilization just yet.
> Eagerly awaiting delivery of the Rotary Power Scissors.


That is one of the best looking sod installs I have ever seen on a lawn! Very nice job! Looks like they got the sub grade very smooth and then rolled it afterwards!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Hambone79 said:


> Brad Thompson91006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks after Zeon Zoysia sod installation in SoCal. Second mow last night at 5/8" with my Toro GM 1000. Looking good, but heat wave (105 to 115 degrees for the past 4 days) precludes fertilization just yet.
> Eagerly awaiting delivery of the Rotary Power Scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the best looking sod installs I have ever seen on a lawn! Very nice job! Looks like they got the sub grade very smooth and then rolled it afterwards!
Click to expand...

Agreed, that's a pretty impressive sod install. Nice looking yard @Brad Thompson91006!


----------



## Ware

Brad Thompson91006 said:


> 3 weeks after Zeon Zoysia sod installation in SoCal. Second mow last night at 5/8" with my Toro GM 1000. Looking good, but heat wave (105 to 115 degrees for the past 4 days) precludes fertilization just yet.
> Eagerly awaiting delivery of the Rotary Power Scissors.


Very, very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Clean lines, clean cuts, its what sets us apart.


----------



## iFisch3224

Colonel K0rn said:


> Clean lines, clean cuts, its what sets us apart.


Very nice! :thumbup: Looks almost like a string trimmer edge, or did you use a traditional edger?

Well done - might take the string trimmer out and give a string trimmer edge, a try.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

iFisch3224 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clean lines, clean cuts, its what sets us apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! :thumbup: Looks almost like a string trimmer edge, or did you use a traditional edger?
> 
> Well done - might take the string trimmer out and give a string trimmer edge, a try.
Click to expand...

Stick edger. String trimmer has been converted to use the Power Rotary Scissors which are amazing!


----------



## deeevo




----------



## RandyMan

Bermuda mowed a little over 3 inches..This whole back yard was trees a year and half ago.


----------



## nt5000

RandyMan said:


> Bermuda mowed a little over 3 inches..This whole back yard was trees a year and half ago.


It looks so soft and green!
Does looking at @RandyMan 's picture make anyone else dizzy?! :wacko: The angles make the yard look like this to me. :lol:


----------



## Ral1121

Mowed today at .400. Here are a couple close ups from good areas that have recovered from my mishap with getting rid of crab grass and then an extreme scalp


----------



## Amaxwell5

Did double wide stripes this afternoon.


----------



## iFisch3224

Ral1121 said:


> Mowed today at .400. Here are a couple close ups from good areas that have recovered from my mishap with getting rid of crab grass and then an extreme scalp


Wow!! I envy ya'll - one day I'll get there. Battling brown patch and gray/brown spot myself (fungicide amoung us)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

Second application of Eagle 20 (for fungus)

RGS & Humic 12 applied as well at 6oz/1k to help stimulate growth/lower overall impact & stress from Eagle 20.

And a nice sunset for ya'll. :thumbup:

(I dislike the diagonal, as only oncoming cars/visitors can see it, but been mowing horizontally and vertically the past 6 weeks, switched it up for this week)


----------



## Ral1121

@iFisch3224

Follow what people preach on this site along with the proper equipment and you will be there in no time. My yard still has a long ways to go. You should see the areas that are still recovering. I am also battling a little disease in one small part of my yard. I actually just ordered some eagle 20 myself along with some prodiamine.


----------



## iFisch3224

Ral1121 said:


> @iFisch3224
> 
> Follow what people preach on this site along with the proper equipment and you will be there in no time. My yard still has a long ways to go. You should see the areas that are still recovering. I am also battling a little disease in one small part of my yard. I actually just ordered some eagle 20 myself along with some prodiamine. [/mention]


I'm trying. I know it won't happen overnight, and I have the patience, but since coming here, it seems every time I login it costs me $50 for another product or two  :lol:

Still dominating my neighbors overall, but have been battling my own battles this year, and the only year I started to care about the yard, but I am proud how far I've come, and I've got tons, and tons of reading and researching to do, left. :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

Eagle 20 has been a blessing this summer, but I have about 2 applications left, I think, and going to apply Hertigage G (10lb cube) in about 2 weeks. And maybe follow that up with another Eagle 20 app in about 5 or 6 weeks, as we are coming into the rainy season (about every day or so) to help keep the fungicide down.

My neighbor had to replace sod recently and his sprinklers extend into my side/back yard and have brought/spread the fungus and I've been battling it ever since. 6 weeks ago, we were in prime shape, but I'm getting ahold of the yard as we speak. Very little, if any weeds, which I'm proud of, but now to take control and start dominating the neighboorhood again!  :lol:


----------



## RandyMan

nt5000 said:


> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda mowed a little over 3 inches..This whole back yard was trees a year and half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so soft and green!
> Does looking at @RandyMan 's picture make anyone else dizzy?! :wacko: The angles make the yard look like this to me. :lol:
Click to expand...

I dont have one level spot on my property.Thats the reason why I mow my bermuda high instead of low


----------



## nt5000

RandyMan said:


> nt5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda mowed a little over 3 inches..This whole back yard was trees a year and half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so soft and green!
> Does looking at @RandyMan 's picture make anyone else dizzy?! :wacko: The angles make the yard look like this to me. :lol:
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have one level spot on my property.Thats the reason why I mow my bermuda high instead of low
Click to expand...

Looks great! I think my eyes are being tricked by the angle of the trees and the transition between the two sections of your yard. Maybe there's a little side-hill thing going on too? Could also just be the lens (fish-eye). Anyway... I meant it as a compliment! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Amaxwell5

RandyMan said:


> Bermuda mowed a little over 3 inches..This whole back yard was trees a year and half ago.


Looks great. That's amazing that was all trees that little of time ago.


----------



## Flynt2799

Put the new toys to work today!


----------



## RandyMan

Amaxwell5 said:


> RandyMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda mowed a little over 3 inches..This whole back yard was trees a year and half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. That's amazing that was all trees that little of time ago.
Click to expand...

The dirt is so much better than the front..The bermuda filled in so much faster back heret..BTW this was sprigged with bermuda not sodded.Took me all last summer


----------



## Smokindog

Lookin nice!

Did they plant 2 crepe myrtle trees in that one circle? I'm not sure I'd leave that one with the low V. I screams future problem child to me  That's an opinion from a homeowner in Texas, NOT an arborist!!!!!!


Flynt2799 said:


> Put the new toys to work today!


----------



## raldridge2315

Smokindog said:


> Lookin nice!
> 
> Did they plant 2 crepe myrtle trees in that one circle? I'm not sure I'd leave that one with the low V. I screams future problem child to me  That's an opinion from a homeowner in Texas, NOT an arborist!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the new toys to work today!
Click to expand...

I agree!! @Smokindog at least it's not right next to the house. Years ago when we bought our house, there were crepe myrtles everywhere along with way too many trees and other plantings. While we were looking at candidate houses, we referred to this one as the jungle. There was a peach tree in the front yard! Two of the crepe myrtles close to the house were nearly twenty feet tall. Beautiful when they bloom, but an absolute nightmare mess any other time. Short story - long, after 21 years and crepe myrtle roots growing into the sewer line, it's all gone. Oh, and did I mention that it got into the sewer line under the kitchen floor - concrete slab. Message to all readers. Those young shrubs/trees look really nice next to the house. Think long term. Lessons learned are the ones paid for in cash.


----------



## Smokindog

@ral@raldridge2315 
Yes, they love to place 6 one gallon shrubs in the space of 2 mature because it looks nice. Also crepes and yaupons at the corners and front just 3-4 feet from the slab. It's a shame but that's what 1/2 of the purchasing crowd wants to see and it's cheap.


raldridge2315 said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin nice!
> 
> Did they plant 2 crepe myrtle trees in that one circle? I'm not sure I'd leave that one with the low V. I screams future problem child to me  That's an opinion from a homeowner in Texas, NOT an arborist!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put the new toys to work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!! @Smokindog at least it's not right next to the house. Years ago when we bought our house, there were crepe myrtles everywhere along with way too many trees and other plantings. While we were looking at candidate houses, we referred to this one as the jungle. There was a peach tree in the front yard! Two of the crepe myrtles close to the house were nearly twenty feet tall. Beautiful when they bloom, but an absolute nightmare mess any other time. Short story - long, after 21 years and crepe myrtle roots growing into the sewer line, it's all gone. Oh, and did I mention that it got into the sewer line under the kitchen floor - concrete slab. Message to all readers. Those young shrubs/trees look really nice next to the house. Think long term. Lessons learned are the ones paid for in cash.
Click to expand...


----------



## fp_911

Finally got my grass green again after some serious sun damage. I haven't mowed in a week as I was out of town and my sprinklers are still out but before I cut I figured I'd post a pic.


----------



## Mattblack15

J_nick said:


> Mattblack15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, did you seed that last year?
Click to expand...

I did I seeded it right at the start of summer


----------



## CenlaLowell

Mowed, trimmed, and edged.











St Augustine, Bermuda, and still alot of weeds I have to work on.


----------



## Crabbychas

Gave it a mow.

Also since the county has decided they didn't want to pick up my yard waste like they are supposed to I put it in a bin and found this little guy. I was fairly certain it was a copperhead but wasn't sure so I got my GF to come look at it. She took one look at it and high tailed it out of there yelling "ITS BAD ITS BAD ITS BAD." I killed it with the shovel.


----------



## Thor865

Practiced some chipping today


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

CenlaLowell said:


> Mowed, trimmed, and edged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Augustine, Bermuda, and still alot of weeds I have to work on.


@CenlaLowell St Aug looking good man!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

fp_911 said:


> Finally got my grass green again after some serious sun damage. I haven't mowed in a week as I was out of town and my sprinklers are still out but before I cut I figured I'd post a pic.


You've got a nice Bermuda lawn! The even green color looks great! You live just 30mins up 77 from me, my St Aug is struggling with this lack of rain in our area.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Thanks @BakerGreenLawnMaker 
My St Augustine seems like it's been struggling this whole season. So I understand your pain.


----------



## RandyMan

fp_911 said:


> Finally got my grass green again after some serious sun damage. I haven't mowed in a week as I was out of town and my sprinklers are still out but before I cut I figured I'd post a pic.


Love the color.And it looks like you are dominating the whole neighborhood lol

BTW ,what have you been putting down this summer?Milo??


----------



## fp_911

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my grass green again after some serious sun damage. I haven't mowed in a week as I was out of town and my sprinklers are still out but before I cut I figured I'd post a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a nice Bermuda lawn! The even green color looks great! You live just 30mins up 77 from me, my St Aug is struggling with this lack of rain in our area.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Technically I'm a little further up the highway as I'm in Davidson but I list it as Charlotte because that's what most people are familiar with.

Yes this weather has been awful, I didn't bother watering and the grass just completely dried up. It looked awful - and this was around the time I was transitioning from my rotary to my recently repaired greens mower so the scalping made it look even worse. Glad it's getting closer to where it should be though.

I can imagine your St. Aug is really thirsty. I know that grass needs a lot of water to really thrive! Best of luck during this dry time of the year!



RandyMan said:


> Love the color.And it looks like you are dominating the whole neighborhood lol
> 
> BTW ,what have you been putting down this summer?Milo??


Thank you! When I mow it the grass will lose a shade of that dark green but will still look pretty good in my opinion.

Yes I drove through the neighborhood this afternoon and realized I really am the only one with a green lawn. I'm watering 3 days a week during this drought period. As for what I put down, I do have a lawn service that puts down weed killer every few weeks and then I put one bag of milo once a month on this space. I also make sure to leave my lawn clippings on the lawn. Other than that don't really do much to it. Now mowing at just under 3/4" because 1/2" was too low in this heat.


----------



## FlaDave

I really have to say you all have some amazing lawns, I'm looking forward to sharing mine with you next season.


Its a work in progress.


----------



## Spammage

FlaDave said:


> I really have to say you all have some amazing lawns, I'm looking forward to sharing mine with you next season.
> 
> 
> Its a work in progress.


That isn't bad at all, and they are ALL a work in progress. :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

Yard is starting to come back. Grass is still stained a little brown from RGS/Humic 12. Next time I will go back to Ortho sprayer. Applied those and another app of Eagle 20 on Tuesday evening. [no photo enhancement]

Before (actually more sunlight):





After: (today/overcast)


----------



## James

Palisades Zoysia put down 4/2/18


----------



## Alan

James said:


> Palisades Zoysia put down 4/2/18


Looks great! That's a lot of grass.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Sprayer Stripes


----------



## Aarsudstrike

She needs a hair cut but by god it made my neighbor fire TruGreen the other day. My mission for this summer is officially complete.


----------



## Ware

Those are good looking stripes @SGrabs33 :thumbsup:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BkqtceCBaBY/


----------



## Turftoe

Tellycoleman said:


> Sprayer Stripes


Is that the 50 lb or 80 lb? I like that setup!


----------



## Spursup

Old pic from spring of PRG. Bermuda has struggled coming back. Think I overseesed waaaaaay too heavy..


----------



## Thor865




----------



## Tellycoleman

Turftoe said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayer Stripes
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the 50 lb or 80 lb? I like that setup!
Click to expand...

Its the 80


----------



## Redtenchu

A few shots after a cut yesterday. Not the strangest lines, but it was so hot I didn't care.

First pass.


Second pass.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Those are good looking stripes SGrabs33 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BkqtceCBaBY/


Thank you sir!


----------



## Guest

Spursup said:


> Old pic from spring of PRG. Bermuda has struggled coming back. Think I overseesed waaaaaay too heavy..


yard of the month vote!


----------



## Ware

Snapped this after finishing a cut and a PGR app this evening...


----------



## NightTrain05

First cut with the Swardman


----------



## CenlaLowell

Here it is



I'm getting better next season will be a St Augustine journal season.


----------



## nt5000

Ware said:


> Snapped this after finishing a cut and a PGR app this evening...


@Ware Have you ever tried or thought about trying a hover mower for that ditch? It could be cool :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

nt5000 said:


> Ware Have you ever tried or thought about trying a hover mower for that ditch? It could be cool :thumbup:


I saw those on the Seago website and wondered if my ditch would be a good application. I meant to reach out to them, but got busy and forgot - thank you for the reminder! I'm going to send them some photos of what I'm working with and see what they think.


----------



## Cory

Starting to come back after scalping 12 days ago


----------



## Cory

@Ware California Trimmer makes one as well, California Trimmer RC190-BS550


----------



## Ware

Cory said:


> Ware California Trimmer makes one as well, California Trimmer RC190-BS550


Cool. @SGrabs33 is a Cal Trimmer dealer.


----------



## Cory

Ware said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware California Trimmer makes one as well, California Trimmer RC190-BS550
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. @SGrabs33 is a Cal Trimmer dealer.
Click to expand...

Yep :thumbup:


----------



## Stellar P

nt5000 said:


>


OMG, I saw a guy using one of these when I went to England last year. I did a double take. I thought he was using it to cut his entire property, but come to think about it... he was on a slope. I remember thinking to myself, "What the Hell is that thing! Ole chap needs a new mower. Crazy 4$$ Europeans". For a second I thought it was a orbital buffer for flooring. :lol:


----------



## JRS 9572




----------



## MarkV

This was taken early AM, so I got a little extra blue because of that.

#CommonBermuda #Milorganite #OneInchOfWaterPerWeek #ReelLowBermuda


----------



## SGrabs33

@Cory What's your watering regimen? Your lawn is looking so much better than mine!

@Ware We've got what you need!!!


----------



## Cory

@SGrabs33 when it rains or 2 times a week. Not sure how much water I'm putting down at a time though. Last months bill said we used 15,000 gallons but I also have to fill the pool when we don't have any rain. After I scalped on the 8th of July I put down COOR 34-0-0, I put down GreenTRX before that on the 25th of June and COOR 16-4-8 on the 8th of June. I have been fertilizing 2 times a month 0.50-0.75lbs/N per 1k and T-Nex. Haven't done anything else like FAS or Air-8/RGS since late May.


----------



## deeevo

Couple days before a cut. I think I have ran the sprinklers a handful of times this summer. So much rain.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Cory thanks! I think I need to be watering more often. Luckily it looks like we should be getting a good amount of rain over the next week or so! I also haven't been splitting my N apps, so I think I will do that going forward. Thanks again.


----------



## Cory

@SGrabs33 no problem! Would be nice to get some, probably will since I just filled the pool last week :lol:


----------



## w0lfe

Domination line


----------



## iFisch3224

Cory said:


> Starting to come back after scalping 12 days ago


Looks really, really good!! :nod: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

MarkV said:


> This was taken early AM, so I got a little extra blue because of that.
> 
> #CommonBermuda #Milorganite #OneInchOfWaterPerWeek #ReelLowBermuda


Keep it up bud! :thumbup: :bandit:


----------



## iFisch3224

w0lfe said:


> Domination line


#got'em! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

Cut @ 4" high - bagged first half [horitzonal strip] mulched second half [diamond stripe] been dealing with a lot of fungi, it definitely is retreating slowly, and I'm regaining back my hard. First 3 cuts were bagged, last 2 were mulched, this one was kinda 1/2 and 1/2



Getting em high and tight! Working on the edging work! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

deeevo said:


> Couple days before a cut. I think I have ran the sprinklers a handful of times this summer. So much rain.


St Aug looks *perfect* well done! I hope to get there by the end of the season. :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Thisguy

Not bad


----------



## iFisch3224

Thisguy said:


> Not bad


Looks quite good, if you ask me!  :nod:


----------



## Cory

sun came out just as I was finishing mowing and really made the stripes pop!


----------



## iFisch3224

Cory said:


> sun came out just as I was finishing mowing and really made the stripes pop!


Damn! I envy all ya'll! Looks superb! Reel mowers don't go too well with St Aug I presume? I'm looking into possibly resodding with Zoysia in the spring if funds allow. At least the back yard, front and side yards maybe 2020.


----------



## 17DRW_Hauler

Started my heavy work in April... did a decent scalp (I have a lot of uneven spots) and started my round of watering and fertilizing. Learning a lot. I tried cutting it short, it just looked like crap.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ahh, to be a dog.


----------



## Cory

@iFisch3224 Thanks! Don't think you can use a reel on St. Augustine due to the hight you are supposed to keep it. Not sure if there is a reel that will go that high.


----------



## Killbuzz




----------



## iFisch3224

Cory said:


> @iFisch3224 Thanks! Don't think you can use a reel on St. Augustine due to the hight you are supposed to keep it. Not sure if there is a reel that will go that high.


They don't.


----------



## iFisch3224

Killbuzz said:


>


Sick! Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## w0lfe




----------



## trc

Finally remembered to snag a backyard shot. PGR, reduced N and micros are really helping with shade and drought tolerance in a few spots that struggled last year. Admittedly its been rainy in ATL but I don't have irrigation and haven't dragged out the sprinklers once this season (outside of watering in pre-m, ferts, etc). Color on the hill looks always looks poor in photos, third pic reflects actual color more accurately.

HOC @ .750


----------



## SGrabs33

@trc Wow, looking great!

I can't believe it's looking so good and you have hardly watered.


----------



## driver_7

Had to raise the HOC today to 1.5 to keep from scalping. I'm unhappy with the new "look", but it just got too long on me this week to maintain at the previous height. Unfortunate. I should haven gotten into PGR this season. :bandit:





Mowed the back at the previous HOC along the fence and realized it wasn't going to work anymore, raised it up one notch for rhe rest of the backyard. Bummer.


----------



## social port

I'm sure that many of you see landscapes like this frequently, but I thought I would post this anyway. 
I drove up to Martin, Tenn this weekend-a small town close to the Tenn-Kentucky border-and was surprised to find a bermuda-only region. Really, I saw nothing but Bermuda.
Included in the sights was a theme park/adventure center. The grounds were well maintained for the size of the area. Minor infestations of nutsedge and crabgrass were the only blemishes.
Not reel mowed, but still real nice


----------



## ahartzell

As stated in other thread, I've resorted to Honda rotary for mowing and using Toro as expensive striper :lol:


----------



## driver_7

ahartzell said:


> As stated in other thread, I've resorted to Honda rotary for mowing and using Toro as expensive striper :lol:


Your lawn looks incredible! :shock:


----------



## ahartzell

717driver said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in other thread, I've resorted to Honda rotary for mowing and using Toro as expensive striper :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn looks incredible! :shock:
Click to expand...

Thanks! I guess we are our own worst critics - I think it looks kinda shabby compared to what it was spring-time.


----------



## Cory

ahartzell said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in other thread, I've resorted to Honda rotary for mowing and using Toro as expensive striper :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn looks incredible! :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I guess we are our own worst critics - I think it looks kinda shabby compared to what it was spring-time.
Click to expand...

Hard to believe you mow that with a rotary mower! Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell

Cory said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn looks incredible! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I guess we are our own worst critics - I think it looks kinda shabby compared to what it was spring-time.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to believe you mow that with a rotary mower! Nice job :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Only recently...trying to get Toro fixed. Or maybe just go rotary 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## dtillman5

deeevo said:


> Couple days before a cut. I think I have ran the sprinklers a handful of times this summer. So much rain.


That looks amazing!


----------



## dtillman5

ahartzell said:


> As stated in other thread, I've resorted to Honda rotary for mowing and using Toro as expensive striper :lol:


Looks awesome!


----------



## Cory

The view this morning while taking the dog out


----------



## BlakeG

Deep Deep Green. Looks awesome @Cory


----------



## nt5000

Cory said:


> The view this morning while taking the dog out


 :shock: So smooth and even. Looks like velvet!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Cory said:


> The view this morning while taking the dog out


Ok this is fake.. :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Side shot of my yard. It's getting better.


----------



## 985arrowhead

First post of my lawn! Had a little brown patch I think but treated, scalped and making a strong comeback.
Domination is easy with these neighbors!


----------



## Cory

Thanks @BlakeG

@Iriasj2009 I take that as the highest compliment :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob_S

985arrowhead said:


> First post of my lawn! Had a little brown patch I think but treated, scalped and making a strong comeback.
> Domination is easy with these neighbors!


Man that's looking good


----------



## scarlso2

Coming back nice after fusilade poisoning


----------



## ahartzell




----------



## Suaverc118

I had to with the golf ball even though I will never be able to mow it low enough for golf course height. Lol


----------



## Colonel K0rn

ahartzell said:


>


Man, your yard is coming along very nicely as is @Suaverc118's yard. Not so many stolons as last year! @Cory is just putting his block to shame. Dew shots do look awesome.


----------



## Suaverc118

@Colonel K0rn , thanks man!! I had way way too many stolons. Now what used to be a very good lawn mower is becoming too weak for this lawn, I need more power. Because a couple months ago I had no issues mowing, but now I have to double or triple cut because it's not cutting all the grass properly, and that is with a new blade too. It's pulling up some grass and stolons. Not sure what CC's my Honda is, but I'm assuming 160. I need something stronger and reasonable in price. It's frustrating mowing my lawn now.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

iFisch3224 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> @iFisch3224 Thanks! Don't think you can use a reel on St. Augustine due to the hight you are supposed to keep it. Not sure if there is a reel that will go that high.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't.
Click to expand...

A tru-cut will if you take it gradually.


----------



## Redtenchu

You guys are killing it! Fantastic Turf!


----------



## D_Stanford

New to the forum, but wanted to show my first year progress. April until today.


----------



## Suaverc118

That is fantastic @D_Stanford Stanford


----------



## Ware

D_Stanford said:


> New to the forum, but wanted to show my first year progress. April until today.


Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Alan

D_Stanford said:


> New to the forum, but wanted to show my first year progress. April until today.


Wow! What a difference. If you weren't on a lawn forum and told me that's the same lawn, I'd be calling BS. Looks great!!


----------



## D_Stanford

Thanks, I am looking forward to the scalp next year and starting low. My landscape will be reworked soon too. I have learned a lot from you guys!


----------



## FlaDave

Starting to look like something. I think me and my bermuda lawn will get along just fine.


----------



## walk1355

Purchased this home exactly 23 months ago. The yard was in horrible shape. Started to learn how to rehab 12 months ago.

Pics were taken today. My first lawn photo here, take 'er easy.


----------



## nt5000

Looks great! Neighbor's yard is scalp-tastic. :lol:


----------



## PokeGrande

Approximately 3/4" (cut yesterday morning; pic taken this evening) cut with a manual reel mower.


----------



## 501Guy

PokeGrande said:


> Approximately 3/4" (cut yesterday morning; pic taken this evening) cut with a manual reel mower.


Very nice. Which manual reel are you using, if you don't mind my asking?

I cut with a rotary (2.25) but I've given thought to picking up a manual reel to cut low in a fairly small area around the back patio, making a showcase area, if you will.


----------



## nt5000




----------



## PokeGrande

501Guy said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approximately 3/4" (cut yesterday morning; pic taken this evening) cut with a manual reel mower.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Which manual reel are you using, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> I cut with a rotary (2.25) but I've given thought to picking up a manual reel to cut low in a fairly small area around the back patio, making a showcase area, if you will.
Click to expand...

I'm currently using the Mascot Silent Cut (21") for bentgrasses.

http://www.reelmowersetc.com/product/widest-reel-mower/45-0252-SW.html

I think it's really good for a manual. It will cut as low as 1/2" but doesn't do as well at that height with thick and/or hybrid grass - it will washboard. But half of my bermuda is common so it works great.


----------



## nt5000

@PokeGrande If you raise to .75" or 1" does the washboard go away? Now that I'm looking how good your grass looks I'd say it does. :thumbup: Do you scalp at .5" and ignore the washboard, then maintain at .75"?

I am using the cheapo Scotts 20" and have wondered about how much better the mascot is. At 3x the price I am sure it is a lot better. Gets you more weight (less float maybe, except isn't the roller light plastic=worse float? Scott's has no roller), more blades (7 vs 5, less washboard), and lower HOC (.5" vs 1"). There is a $100 16" scotts that goes to .5" and has a roller instead of wheels, but still only has 5 blades.

The 20" Scotts 5 blade washboards at 1", maybe even at 1.5". I believe there is an American Standard reel with 7 blades... not sure how much better it is ...


----------



## Kustrud

This is at about 2.25" with my John Deere 325! Bermuda.

Moved here 4 weeks ago and the lawn was tall and thin. Used a Tru Cut 27 at my old house and have too much yard now so switched to a riding mower mentioned above! Very pleased with the progress so far! Scalped, water, fert, and cut it every 3 days and here's where we are now!


----------



## SGrabs33

Little morning mow!


----------



## PokeGrande

nt5000 said:


> @PokeGrande If you raise to .75" or 1" does the washboard go away? Now that I'm looking how good your grass looks I'd say it does. :thumbup: Do you scalp at .5" and ignore the washboard, then maintain at .75"?
> 
> I am using the cheapo Scotts 20" and have wondered about how much better the mascot is. At 3x the price I am sure it is a lot better. Gets you more weight (less float maybe, except isn't the roller light plastic=worse float? Scott's has no roller), more blades (7 vs 5, less washboard), and lower HOC (.5" vs 1"). There is a $100 16" scotts that goes to .5" and has a roller instead of wheels, but still only has 5 blades.
> 
> The 20" Scotts 5 blade washboards at 1", maybe even at 1.5". I believe there is an American Standard reel with 7 blades... not sure how much better it is ...


I'm not currently seeing any washboard at .75" - at least you can't tell from the patio. I just recently raised to .75" and have barely been taking anything off as it was at somewhere less than .75" and higher than .5" but is currently in T-Nex regulation so that has helped. Next year I still plan to try and maintain at .5". I leveled with sand in early June and was never able to start it at .5" once it all grew threw so just decided to leave at .75" remainder of the year. So it was similar to a mid-season scalp.

This is my first season with the 21" - used the 18" the previous 3 years. The 21" has a pretty solid roller but, of course, nothing like the rollers/drums of your powered/greens reel mowers. Much sturdier/heavier than the 18" but I purchased the 18" in August of 2014 so perhaps the 18" is a little heavier now.

Rollers/striping aside, the 18" might be best for lawns 5K or less as it's easier to power through thicker grass (perhaps lesser washboard issues) and will better handle any imperfections in level of the yard.


----------



## iFisch3224

985arrowhead said:


> First post of my lawn! Had a little brown patch I think but treated, scalped and making a strong comeback.
> Domination is easy with these neighbors!


Excellent rebound! I'm still recovering from a rather large fungi attack on most of the yard. 3 applications later, we are looking a lot better.

Great job! :nod: :nod:


----------



## iFisch3224

ahartzell said:


>


Yes!!! :bandit: :thumbup:


----------



## iFisch3224

Ecks from Tex said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> @iFisch3224 Thanks! Don't think you can use a reel on St. Augustine due to the hight you are supposed to keep it. Not sure if there is a reel that will go that high.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tru-cut will if you take it
Click to expand...

I've seen those, but I don't see many people cutting with a real mower on St Aug

I've gotten a few quotes for Zyosia re-sodding next year, and I think I'm going to re-sod with Empire Zyosia in the back yard, take that for a year, then re-sod the front/side yard if all goes well. THEN I think I can do justice for a lower cut with a reel mower. :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## iFisch3224

Redtenchu said:


> You guys are killing it! Fantastic Turf!


I agree! Holy smokes!! Thought I had a decent yard, but these guys put me to shame!

It's all about progress, and I'm very proud how far I've come this year. :nod: :nod:

(no striping kit, just the mower - thinking maybe of picking one up for when I stripe vertically)

April:



Today:


----------



## iFisch3224

SGrabs33 said:


> Little morning mow!


Awesome! Great shot! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## driver_7

Double cut the yard tonight when I got home. Didn't have time to trim & edge before it got too dark, will get it finished up tomorrow.

I'm happy with how far the yard has come this year. Setting up for success next year. Finally getting an edge in color (ever so slightly) on my Tru-Green neighbor. Feels good man.









Thank you, TLF, for the all the help and advice.


----------



## PokeGrande

Double cut this morning in my football field pattern:







Rotary scissors doing its thing:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Cut yesterday evening


----------



## Thor865

I'm trying!! lol


----------



## Suaverc118

It's starting to green up a little better. I applied some PGR for the first time and probably didn't do a good job since I noticed some areas that were flat and areas that looked like normal growth. I also noticed a little discoloration, so I'm assuming I applied a little too much over certain areas, but it's coming back. I do however have a little domination line as you can see. I'm working on it more.


----------



## southernguy311

Hey everyone. Long time no see. 5 days post double verticut and finally able to mow without surfing on top of puffy turf. The amount of rain in South Ga has been crazy this summer. So much rain I haven't irrigated since early May.


----------



## Jacob_S

southernguy311 said:


> Hey everyone. Long time no see. 5 days post double verticut and finally able to mow without surfing on top of puffy turf. The amount of rain in South Ga has been crazy this summer. So much rain I haven't irrigated since early May.


Dude that platinum is looking good, I see the yard next door looks a bit better than a few years ago before I disappeared from the lawn game.


----------



## southernguy311

That's right Jacob. Someone is actually living next door now and they have someone cutting the grass. I help a little with the weed pressure :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Was cutting at .500, went on vacation and had to raise HOC to .600 after missing 12 days of cutting. Need another round of sand to level the yard.


----------



## Alan

95mmrenegade said:


> Was cutting at .500, went on vacation and had to raise HOC to .600 after missing 12 days of cutting. Need another round of sand to level the yard.


Nice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ral1121

Love the look of the grass in the morning before the sun is out. Still have a few spots that need to fill in though


----------



## driver_7

95mmrenegade said:


> Was cutting at .500, went on vacation and had to raise HOC to .600 after missing 12 days of cutting. Need another round of sand to level the yard.


I can empathize with having to raise the height because of being gone. Lawn looks really good still!


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Thanks guys!


----------



## Alan

07-30-2018


----------



## Ware

Alan said:


> 07-30-2018


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell




----------



## dtillman5

:thumbup: @ahartzell looks great!


----------



## Cory

So many great lawns here its hard to keep up!! Great job everyone :thumbup:


----------



## D_Stanford

After my day of work yesterday. The wife sent these on her way to work this morning .


----------



## Ware

D_Stanford said:


> After my day of work yesterday. The wife sent these on her way to work this morning .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman

Truly awesome lawns in the photos


----------



## Kustrud

We're getting hammered with rain for days and no sun in GA, had to cut in the rain today just to keep my HOC!

Bermuda at 1.5"


----------



## Iriasj2009

Finally worthy enough to post on this thread.
Tifgrand HOC .42"


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## Suaverc118

PokeGrande said:


>


You need one with VY on it \m/


----------



## CenlaLowell

Getting there one week at a time


----------



## Jacob_S

Haven't posted my front yard in a while. Big side is centipede with hints of Bermuda. Small side is solid mix of celebration and centipede with the celebration slowly taking over as was the goal.


----------



## ahartzell

First mow in 6 days with rotary. PGR is in full effect. Hoping this is one of the last mows before the PGR wears off and I scalp and lower my HOC with Toro back in business.


----------



## driver_7

ahartzell said:


> First mow in 6 days with rotary. PGR is in full effect. Hoping this is one of the last mows before the PGR wears off and I scalp and lower my HOC with Toro back in business.


Still looks great!! Can't wait to see it after you hit it with the toro again.


----------



## Kustrud




----------



## Colonel K0rn

I scalped this past Saturday at 0.5" and waited until today (Friday) to mow. I was finishing up and had sprinkles of rain falling. We then had 0.85" of rain fall in just over 30 minutes. I was filming the storm with my GoPro and had a lightning strike that was about 2 blocks away from me. My ears were ringing, and it scared me enough to observe on the other side of the storm door. My ears were ringing for a good 10 seconds afterwards. :lol:

As I type this, I still have water in the front, but I'm sure it'll be gone by the morning. Not bad for my first real scalp for my monostand. Thanks @Redtenchu!

It went from looking like this









to this


----------



## CenlaLowell

Colonel K0rn said:


> I scalped this past Saturday at 0.5" and waited until today (Friday) to mow. I was finishing up and had sprinkles of rain falling. We then had 0.85" of rain fall in just over 30 minutes. I was filming the storm with my GoPro and had a lightning strike that was about 2 blocks away from me. My ears were ringing, and it scared me enough to observe on the other side of the storm door. My ears were ringing for a good 10 seconds afterwards. :lol:
> 
> As I type this, I still have water in the front, but I'm sure it'll be gone by the morning. Not bad for my first real scalp for my monostand. Thanks @Redtenchu!
> 
> It went from looking like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this


Looks like you have a lot of leveling to do


----------



## Colonel K0rn

CenlaLowell said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scalped this past Saturday at 0.5" and waited until today (Friday) to mow. I was finishing up and had sprinkles of rain falling. We then had 0.85" of rain fall in just over 30 minutes. I was filming the storm with my GoPro and had a lightning strike that was about 2 blocks away from me. My ears were ringing, and it scared me enough to observe on the other side of the storm door. My ears were ringing for a good 10 seconds afterwards. :lol:
> 
> As I type this, I still have water in the front, but I'm sure it'll be gone by the morning. Not bad for my first real scalp for my monostand. Thanks Redtenchu!
> 
> It went from looking like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a lot of leveling to do
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, CFO has said that I need to reallocate the sand budget to XMas lights. Thanks @Ware


----------



## Stellar P

Colonel K0rn said:


>


Pool party at the Colonel's!


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## fp_911

Lawn is a little shaggy today as I haven't mowed in 9 days due to vacation! I'll try to get out there tonight though and cut it down. Hopefully it won't scalp but I know I'll have to collect clippings as it's going to be way too much to leave on the lawn.


----------



## Alan

Quick mow(if you can call it quick, it's about 8k sq. ft.) before the squirt of rain we had today.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

My common bermuda stand I've been working with on top of my neighbors retaining wall.


----------



## dtillman5

Can't show what I did cause it's fugly and gonna get fuglier. Also bc I didn't take pictures bc I worked past dark. Let my neighbor use my new reel, while I used his rotary toro, still have another notch to go on his rotary before I use the reel to take it down below 0.5 in, thinking 3/8 or maybe a mm less. As low as I can go cause first year pgr created a super dense canopy but at my height it created a ton of dense thatch as well. I'm down to just below 0.75 and going down more, below 0.5 inch. Reel takes too many passes and requires to much dumping. Rotary gets it done faster, still lots of dumping, after that I can use the new Swardman to get it that last quarter inch with a clean and really level cut.


----------



## driver_7

Have made some serious progress in getting a healthier, more dense lawn this year. I wish I would've scalped a couple weeks ago to reset the HOC.



Neighbor should be feeling the heat now!


While I was mowing this week on this particular diagonal pattern, my rotary was slipping down the hill quite a bit. It had me thinking a GM or another greens reel would struggle on my front yard slope. Anyone else mow a decent sloping surface with a reel on rollers?


----------



## Cory

717driver said:


> Anyone else mow a decent sloping surface with a reel on rollers?


@Redtenchu has a pretty steep front yard and mows it with a toro flex


----------



## Killmeh

I am seriously impressed by the yards yall have. It definitely sets the bar for where i want to get to one day.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Back yard, still battaling a little fungus and the dog pee circles. Left the clippings but need a basket for my Mclane 25"! Can you believe they want $253 for a new one? That is more than 1/2 of what I paid for the damn machine. What is a fair price on a GD 180c? Gonna meet a guy this weekend to look at one.....and it doesn't have a basket either😡

Front yard with a little dew with the morning cut!

Domination? Or a joke for a neighbor....

Look how pretty and sharp those clippings are!


----------



## Ware

A couple from after my last cut...


----------



## Alan

Ware said:


> A couple from after my last cut...


Nice. :thumbup: :thumbup:

I really dig your back yard/patio layout. Looks like a great place to just hang out.


----------



## Jacob_S

Joined the August reset club, took it down from 1" to 3/4" next mow will be back at 1".


----------



## PokeGrande

985arrowhead said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Alan

PokeGrande said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'm digging that too. What's the HOC? It looks long(by Bermuda standards) 5/8, 3/4"?


----------



## southpaw748

After three weeks of rain I have finally had three days with no rain.


----------



## jayhawk

southpaw748 said:


> After three weeks of rain I have finally had three days with no rain.


Fabulous, well done.


----------



## erdons

Tifgreen finally starting to look nice 3 months after starting with sprigs.


----------



## flats642

erdons said:


> Tifgreen finally starting to look nice 3 months after starting with sprigs.


Love that low angle pic


----------



## 985arrowhead

Alan said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm digging that too. What's the HOC? It looks long(by Bermuda standards) 5/8, 3/4"?
Click to expand...

Thanks! Around 3/4" back is at 1"


----------



## Amaxwell5

16 days after midseason scalp. It really helped the grain I was having trouble with.


----------



## FlaDave

erdons said:


> Tifgreen finally starting to look nice 3 months after starting with sprigs.


Wow! That's some good hard work there. Looks amazing!


----------



## dtillman5

@erdons looks awesome!


----------



## dtillman5

@Amaxwell5 looks great! I'm next
My scalp




As low as I could go without another level. Can't wait for the green up. Neighbors are shaking their heads :lol:


----------



## Cmeiwes

Makes all the work worth it when the kids get to enjoy it!!


----------



## PokeGrande

Cmeiwes said:


> Makes all the work worth it when the kids get to enjoy it!!


 :clapping:


----------



## driver_7

After a cut last night. Double cut the front and single pass in the back.


----------



## Stro3579

After fighting dollar spot fungus and still battling it. Slowly but surely it's coming back to life.


----------



## Redtenchu

HOC is 0.500


----------



## Redtenchu

The wasp flying in front of me was a cool little surprise in the picture.


----------



## CenlaLowell

It's coming along.





The third picture is the one where the most trouble lies. I spot planted St Augustine over this area. Next I got to kill some weeds.


----------



## wolfie

erdons said:


> Tifgreen finally starting to look nice 3 months after starting with sprigs.


LMAO! "Starting to look good". Bro that grass looks so good I want to eat it!


----------



## erdons

wolfie said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tifgreen finally starting to look nice 3 months after starting with sprigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! "Starting to look good". Bro that grass looks so good I want to eat it!
Click to expand...

Lol it was the first time i looked at my lawn and said alright it might be worthy.


----------



## fp_911

Cmeiwes said:


> Makes all the work worth it when the kids get to enjoy it!!


Wow that's like carpet!

I often laugh when people ask if they can step on my front lawn. Well of course, it's grass! My son plays on it and so do our neighbor kids when they come over. I figure if this type of grass can handle an NFL game, it should be ok for 4-5 kids to run around on it.


----------



## trc




----------



## erdons

Gave it a mowing earlier, I need to learn how to use my new edger attachment. Plus I also need to figure out how to avoid knocking my stucco off with the weed wacker.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

One week after scalping.


----------



## BlakeG

Verticut experiment.







Verticut at 2 1/2" to remove some puffiness and thatch. Mowed after at 5/8". Fertilized with Green TRX. Probably should have used a quicker release to help it heal, but that's what I had on hand. Removed an overflowing Gorilla cart worth of thatch. Fingers crossed.

New toy


----------



## J_nick

The boys enjoying the lawn.


----------



## Jacob_S

Don't like seeing my turf drowning. This area doesn't drain well and only gets about 4-5 hours sun a day. We've gotten about 4" of rain the past week. Its had no time to fully dry out. I think I'm going to put some dry wells here and just behind the gate in the back yard.


----------



## MarkV

Got a mow in between rain showers today.

That streak in the second pic is actually a rain drop.


----------



## Kustrud

Just need the glyphosate spots to heal now!


----------



## flats642

MarkV said:


> Got a mow in between rain showers today.
> 
> That streak in the second pic is actually a rain drop.


I think I mowed in between the same rain shower. Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Thisguy

After the OKC monsoon


----------



## Ware

Thisguy said:


> After the OKC monsoon


 :thumbup:


----------



## lagerman72

Haven't been around much due to outside stuff but I uploaded some and thought I'd share. Front is a little discolored in the middle but hanging in there and bouncing back after maybe a little too much PGR... Back is where we're spending all the time now though.


----------



## Thisguy

☝&#127995; Nice Ozco post bases


----------



## Darrell

I skipped pre-E this year, believe it or not.


----------



## Redtenchu

I love this thread.


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


> Haven't been around much due to outside stuff but I uploaded some and thought I'd share. Front is a little discolored in the middle but hanging in there and bouncing back after maybe a little too much PGR... Back is where we're spending all the time now though.


You're killing it! :thumbup:


----------



## krubs

I'm happy to say that my lawn is doing really good at the moment. Still a ways to go but it's come a long way.

This is what it was looking like spending $85 per treatment with a lawn company.. bleh









Here is about ~2 months of DIY. I've put down 2 insecticide applications, 2 milo apps, and 1 Ringer lawn restore app. Night and day IMO!


----------



## ctrav

Y'all have such awesome lawns! Here is a pic of the front after taking it down to 1 1/2 today...I will get there!


----------



## Suaverc118

I'm jealous of a lot of you. Ha
I "scalped" my lawn either 8/2 or 8/3 to 1". It was looking ugly because I think I may have put too much pgr and not enough water with this high heat. Now my baby is back, almost thick enough.
First 5 are yesterday's mow, the next are the "scalping" and the last 3are the reasons why I dropped my HOC.


----------



## mantnyh

Here's mine. Need to get some after a mow. 419 tif cut at 2.5".


----------



## Bmossin

Wanted to share some of my progress this growing season. A lot of what I consider success has come from reading a lot of the advice that everyone shares, some stuff from the Lawn Care Nut as well as @Smokindog I can't say enough how great and helpful everyone is.

June 25


July 25



Sunday Afternoon


----------



## LBK_419

Quick cut this morning


----------



## LBK_419

Close up


----------



## iFisch3224

Last week:





This week:





Definitely need to add that Checkmate striping kit, as this St Aug "unfolds" after a day or two.


----------



## iFisch3224

Lowered HOC from 4" to 3.5" today. A "mini" scalp, I guess. Still battling some fungus, cut lower to expose more of the blade/soil contact. Sprayed Clearlys 3336 fungicide, Demand SC insecticide and a full dose of Feature 6-0-0.

Got a little bit of tip burn, but I think I will be ok. Applied at 88* and watered in after 4hrs.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

krubs said:


> I'm happy to say that my lawn is doing really good at the moment. Still a ways to go but it's come a long way.
> 
> This is what it was looking like spending $85 per treatment with a lawn company.. bleh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is about ~2 months of DIY. I've put down 2 insecticide applications, 2 milo apps, and 1 Ringer lawn restore app. Night and day IMO!


Bravo! :clapping: Nice work! #feelsgoodman


----------



## Kustrud

Getting darker! Will see in the next few week or so if iron and new feet schedule makes a difference.


----------



## iFisch3224

^ looks great! Depending on what type of iron you used, it could be within 24 hours, or if it is in prill (granular) you're probably right - about 7-14 days depending on watering schedule.


----------



## Alan

Cut with my neighbors 48" rider since I borrowed it to cut the backyard, figured I'd see if it would take anything off the front, which it did, but not much.


----------



## Flynt2799

Tried taking my golf ball pic and the little one wasn't having it...


----------



## Ware

Rocking along at 0.60"


----------



## erdons

Starting to look more full after starting with only plugs 10 weeks ago. Need 1 more round of sand this year and then letting her go to sleep.


----------



## Alan

Cut with the reel today:





All volunteer Bermuda.

Here's a year and 4 months ago:


----------



## Ware

How did this topic fall to page 4?


----------



## 985arrowhead

I just keep watching my HOC go up with all this rain in SE Louisiana!

I haven't enjoyed a mow in about 8 days and it looks like rain for at least another week.

Need to get on the PGR bandwagon!



Dog spot and waiting for my drainage project to fill in.


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> How did this topic fall to page 4


Awesome aerial pics!


----------



## thesouthernreelmower




----------



## jayhawk

#zoysia 
#whyscalp


----------



## jayhawk

CalTrim'd Empire Zoysia


----------



## Cory

Looking pretty good from the security camera


----------



## reidgarner

Cory said:


> Looking pretty good from the security camera


Nice. Good to know I'm not the only nut job who checks his security cameras while out of town just to see what the grass is looking like. I used to ask my wife "how is my grass looking?" She would respond "Green." Now I can see for myself. 😂😂


----------



## CenlaLowell

Forgot to post yesterday. After a few application's down. 






This is my first year spraying any chemicals and I didn't start until the second half of the year. I will say I love spraying way more than pushing that spreader around.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Sent these two pictures to my friend at the local sod farm who's been helping me this summer. He told me they'd like to use my pictures in some promotional material. That made me feel good today!


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> Sent these two pictures to my friend at the local sod farm who's been helping me this summer. He told me they'd like to use my pictures in some promotional material. That made me feel good today!


Very nice...congrats!


----------



## ctrav

CenlaLowell said:


> Forgot to post yesterday. After a few application's down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first year spraying any chemicals and I didn't start until the second half of the year. I will say I love spraying way more than pushing that spreader around.


I really like how the trees/shrubs are kinda sunken down. This is the second time I have seen this and Im planning to do my trees out front. How do you keep it trimmed and grass out of the beds??


----------



## ctrav

thesouthernreelmower said:


>


Clean! Nice photography...


----------



## CenlaLowell

ctrav said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to post yesterday. After a few application's down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first year spraying any chemicals and I didn't start until the second half of the year. I will say I love spraying way more than pushing that spreader around.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the trees/shrubs are kinda sunken down. This is the second time I have seen this and Im planning to do my trees out front. How do you keep it trimmed and grass out of the beds??
Click to expand...

I use a stihl trimmer, but the main thing is make sure when you are trimming you have it turned so that is fling the grass away from the beds. Other than that I spray inside the beds about once a month.


----------



## Cjames1603




----------



## ctrav

CenlaLowell said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to post yesterday. After a few application's down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first year spraying any chemicals and I didn't start until the second half of the year. I will say I love spraying way more than pushing that spreader around.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like how the trees/shrubs are kinda sunken down. This is the second time I have seen this and Im planning to do my trees out front. How do you keep it trimmed and grass out of the beds??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use a stihl trimmer, but the main thing is make sure when you are trimming you have it turned so that is fling the grass away from the beds. Other than that I spray inside the beds about once a month.
Click to expand...

Thanks...


----------



## Cory




----------



## Ware

Cory said:


>


_That_ looks like the next LOTM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cory

Thanks @Ware! Think we are gonna head down to Florida for a few days to get away from the hurricane, hope it don't get to tall. Or washed away :lol:


----------



## Cjames1603

That grass just THINKS it's thirsty. Good luck!!!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Pretty cool seeing the herbicide impact from my spot spray last week.


----------



## Cory

Looked so good after today's mow I have to share. Really need to up my game and get a drone for days like today :lol:


----------



## FlaDave

Cory said:


> Looked so good after today's mow I have to share. Really need to up my game and get a drone for days like today :lol:


I never get tired of seeing this lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## Jacob_S

Cory said:


> Looked so good after today's mow I have to share. Really need to up my game and get a drone for days like today :lol:


Looks amazing, back is coming along great too!


----------



## adgattoni

Cory said:


> Looked so good after today's mow I have to share. Really need to up my game and get a drone for days like today :lol:


Super impressive you're getting those stripes with a cal trimmer vs. a greensmower. I never could get stripes like that when I had a cal trimmer. Awesome lawn. Love how it ties into the ditch and everything. Most people around here just roundup the entire ditch or scalp the crap out of it with a weedeater.


----------



## Alan

Cory said:


> Looked so good after today's mow I have to share. Really need to up my game and get a drone for days like today :lol:


Sure looks great as usual. I have open ditches too and I'm working on getting the bermuda to grow in them. Right now it's a mix of weeds, mostly barnyard grass and other stuff.


----------



## driver_7

Cory said:


> Looked so good after today's mow I have to share. Really need to up my game and get a drone for days like today :lol:


I never get tired of this lawn. Looking great, @Cory!


----------



## Cory

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Cjames1603

Isn't it funny that what I bet is your least favorite part of your yard (the ditch) is everyone else's favorite. Lol


----------



## Cjames1603

And it looks great.


----------



## Cory

Cjames1603 said:


> Isn't it funny that what I bet is your least favorite part of your yard (the ditch) is everyone else's favorite. Lol


Yep, I hate it, but mostly because there is only one way I can mow. I used to really enjoy mowing diagonals on my other lawns, there's no way with the ditch I have tried. But it's cool that so many like it, it's definitely the most completed ditch I have personally seen anywhere haha


----------



## Gregau33




----------



## kah_11

Moved into a new build back in March/April. Sod was laid and left go dormant. The builder hadn't watered at all even though temps were touching the mid 80°s already. Last photo was two weeks ago. With the help of this forum, lots of reading/research, I am very happy with the progress and can't wait to get it greens grade in a couple of years.


----------



## g-man

Cory said:


> Cjames1603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny that what I bet is your least favorite part of your yard (the ditch) is everyone else's favorite. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I hate it, but mostly because there is only one way I can mow. I used to really enjoy mowing diagonals on my other lawns, there's no way with the ditch I have tried. But it's cool that so many like it, it's definitely the most completed ditch I have personally seen anywhere haha
Click to expand...

Why can't you get more of the pipe under the driveway and continue it so you could then fill area with topsoil?


----------



## Cory

@g-man would have to get approval from the county and the association. Doubt I could get approval from either.


----------



## Cjames1603

Cut fast today and my stripes are not on par, but the turf has really thickened up


----------



## ctrav

Just couldn't help myself...


----------



## ctrav

The back 40 coming along...


----------



## Cjames1603

Looking good!


----------



## tcorbitt20

I'm not having a lot of luck with stripes, but it's fun trying.


----------



## jayhawk

Emerald Zoysia 


Front 9 :



Zeon


----------



## CenlaLowell

Not the best photos now that I'm spraying herbcides and what not.





Next year will be my year just watch!!!


----------



## Cjames1603

@tcorbitt20 the stripes are there. Figure out the best use of the sun. She can make or break the stripes.


----------



## tcorbitt20

@Cjames1603 Maybe one of these days I'll be home during the day and can see what the best time is. It's been pretty busy lately.


----------



## Cory

tcorbitt20 said:


> @Cjames1603 Maybe one of these days I'll be home during the day and can see what the best time is. It's been pretty busy lately.


My photos are always best after a mid day mow, between 11 am ish and 2 pm ish. Any photos in the morning are dew covered and in the evening they don't show that well because the front starts to get covered by the shadow of the house.


----------



## Iriasj2009

tifgrand HOC ~.55"


----------



## Spammage

Iriasj2009 said:


> tifgrand HOC ~.55"


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## dtillman5

HOC 5/8"


----------



## Gregau33

Had to get a quick cut in before the rain

From Land



From Air


----------



## Cory

Gregau33 said:


> Had to get a quick cut in before the rain
> 
> From Land
> 
> 
> 
> From Air


Nice!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Gregau33 said:


> Had to get a quick cut in before the rain
> 
> From Land
> 
> 
> 
> From Air


What kind of drone you used to get this picture?


----------



## Gregau33

@Cory thanks!

@CenlaLowell I have a DJI Mavic Pro. The newer model just came out, Mavic Pro 2. It has an even better camera. The Mavic is an awesome drone. You can probably pick it up pretty cheap used since the new model is out. Highly recommend them.


----------



## Ware

Gregau33 said:


> Had to get a quick cut in before the rain
> 
> From Land
> 
> 
> 
> From Air


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Gregau33

Ware said:


> Gregau33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get a quick cut in before the rain
> 
> From Land
> 
> 
> 
> From Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks @Ware Means a lot coming from you


----------



## tblood

I inherited this lawn, and it was in bad shape. There are a lot of weeds still, but not as many as before. I am only really pushing the front yard right now. I'll work on getting the back under control in the spring.

The first 2 pictures are from before the recent hurricane. The last picture is from after.


----------



## Adrian82

This morning before i cut.


The August scalp helped. My neighbors wonder about the color. I tell them to water their grass.


----------



## jayhawk

What looks better...zoysia or 'muda in this tiny lawn?




(Guarantee it sees <8 direct sun)


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Still recovering from army worm damage on the right side


----------



## Iriasj2009

jayhawk said:


> What looks better...zoysia or 'muda in this tiny lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Guarantee it sees <8 direct sun)


I'm honestly going to have to vote zoysia. 
Lawn Looks great!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Colonel K0rn said:


> Still recovering from army worm damage on the right side


This is a nice shot :thumbup:


----------



## reidgarner

Side strip of Zeon. Zoom in on the light stripes and you can see my footprints from walking back against the grain when I was blowing.


----------



## reidgarner

jayhawk said:


> What looks better...zoysia or 'muda in this tiny lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Guarantee it sees <8 direct sun)


Looks great man. Those of us that have both Zoysia and Bermuda know the truth 😂. Don't get me wrong, I love Bermuda, but it takes a lot of input to get a good output. I do actually prefer the blue hue of pristine Bermuda to the lime hue of Zoysia, but everything else Zoysia is by far the king. Texture, density, input required, etc.


----------



## Iriasj2009

reidgarner said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What looks better...zoysia or 'muda in this tiny lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Guarantee it sees <8 direct sun)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great man. Those of us that have both Zoysia and Bermuda know the truth 😂. Don't get me wrong, I love Bermuda, but it takes a lot of input to get a good output. I do actually prefer the blue hue of pristine Bermuda to the lime hue of Zoysia, but everything else Zoysia is by far the king. Texture, density, input required, etc.
Click to expand...

i actually prefer zoysias color over tifgrands. i recently visited a friend @scarlso2 and i was blown away with density and overall appearance. it litteraly looked like carpet. i just havent been able to achieve the same appearance with bermuda.


----------



## Cmeiwes

I decided to overseed my Bermuda with Perennial Rye Grass after seeing @Ware yard.

The second mow had to wait a little bit due to my wife going into labor with my second son. We just got home from the hospital and my wife could tell the yard was bothering me so she told me to go mow lol


----------



## Ware

Cmeiwes said:



> I decided to overseed my Bermuda with Perennial Rye Grass after seeing @Ware yard.
> 
> The second mow had to wait a little bit due to my wife going into labor with my second son. We just got home from the hospital and my wife could tell the yard was bothering me so she told me to go mow lol


Looks amazing! Congrats on the baby boy!


----------



## ctrav

Cmeiwes said:


> I decided to overseed my Bermuda with Perennial Rye Grass after seeing @Ware yard.
> 
> The second mow had to wait a little bit due to my wife going into labor with my second son. We just got home from the hospital and my wife could tell the yard was bothering me so she told me to go mow lol


Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## reidgarner

Iriasj2009 said:


> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What looks better...zoysia or 'muda in this tiny lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Guarantee it sees <8 direct sun)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great man. Those of us that have both Zoysia and Bermuda know the truth 😂. Don't get me wrong, I love Bermuda, but it takes a lot of input to get a good output. I do actually prefer the blue hue of pristine Bermuda to the lime hue of Zoysia, but everything else Zoysia is by far the king. Texture, density, input required, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i actually prefer zoysias color over tifgrands. i recently visited a friend @scarlso2 and i was blown away with density and overall appearance. it litteraly looked like carpet. i just havent been able to achieve the same appearance with bermuda.
> [@scarlso2
> 
> I have a buddy with Zeon that he cuts (with a reel) at about 2". The color is the darkest green I have ever seen, even out of a Bermuda. I'm not sure if it is the height or his soil or what,but it's absolutely astounding. I can't replicate it with my Zeon.
Click to expand...


----------



## scarlso2

I've had really good results getting a deeper green with iron. I know there's a lot of soil factors that determine if that will help, but I threw it down and it really got rid of that lime green look. I think 3/4" is my favorite.


----------



## jayhawk

@scarlso2 boom! Wow.....and crushing the neighbors. Guessing, is that via a tru-cut?


----------



## scarlso2

Close! Mclane. I've tried the front roller, but I just can't get as good of a cut


----------



## Ware

scarlso2 said:


> I've had really good results getting a deeper green with iron. I know there's a lot of soil factors that determine if that will help, but I threw it down and it really got rid of that lime green look. I think 3/4" is my favorite.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

scarlso2 said:


> I've had really good results getting a deeper green with iron. I know there's a lot of soil factors that determine if that will help, but I threw it down and it really got rid of that lime green look. I think 3/4" is my favorite.


Great color green! What are you using @scarlso2? I have used a liquid Chelated Iron Plus and Ironite pellets in the past. I'm always afraid of the staining but I'm surprised folks don't talk about it much on TLF...


----------



## Redtenchu

A few shots from this week.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Very nice @Redtenchu


----------



## Cmeiwes

ctrav said:


> Cmeiwes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to overseed my Bermuda with Perennial Rye Grass after seeing @Ware yard.
> 
> The second mow had to wait a little bit due to my wife going into labor with my second son. We just got home from the hospital and my wife could tell the yard was bothering me so she told me to go mow lol
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new arrival!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## FlaDave

Huge transformation from where I started this summer off. Wouldn't have been anywhere near where it is now without the knowledge and friendly advice from you good folks on this forum. I feel like I finally have this lawn under control. Thank you all.


----------



## Steverino

PRG overseed kicked in.... I guess I really won't know what it will be like until the Bermuda goes dormant..


----------



## graemegb

Mowed my PRG Overseed for the second time today around 1" Pretty happy with how it turned out so far!


----------



## Austinite

^ looks amazing!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Still suffering from the black slime powder mold.. growing it out seems to help its appearance. Growing it out in suppression to 11/16ths or maybe 7/8". The stuff is really a bummer. Last time I mowed I had black stuff coming out of my nose as it's kicked up by the mower.


----------



## tcorbitt20

That's looking really good @Bunnysarefat and @graemegb makes me want to overseed next year. I'm gonna miss this in a month.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Steverino @graemegb Dang those lawns are fire!


----------



## graemegb

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Steverino @graemegb Dang those lawns are fire!


Thank you! I'm not looking forward to my water bill this month though :|


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

I raised the HOC to .4375, after the last few months the rain totals have been around 10 inches. The grass needs to dry out!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Nice job! :thumbup:



DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> I raised the HOC to .4375, after the last few months the rain totals have been around 10 inches. The grass needs to dry out!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

tcorbitt20 said:


> Nice job! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I raised the HOC to .4375, after the last few months the rain totals have been around 10 inches. The grass needs to dry out!
Click to expand...

Thanks @tcorbitt20 :thumbup:


----------



## fp_911

reidgarner said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great man. Those of us that have both Zoysia and Bermuda know the truth 😂. Don't get me wrong, I love Bermuda, but it takes a lot of input to get a good output. I do actually prefer the blue hue of pristine Bermuda to the lime hue of Zoysia, but everything else Zoysia is by far the king. Texture, density, input required, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> i actually prefer zoysias color over tifgrands. i recently visited a friend scarlso2 and i was blown away with density and overall appearance. it litteraly looked like carpet. i just havent been able to achieve the same appearance with bermuda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a buddy with Zeon that he cuts (with a reel) at about 2". The color is the darkest green I have ever seen, even out of a Bermuda. I'm not sure if it is the height or his soil or what,but it's absolutely astounding. I can't replicate it with my Zeon.
Click to expand...

I'd love to switch over to Emerald Zoysia but it just feels like a huge undertaking to switch to another lawn when I have my Bermuda under control. But I love the look and feel of that grass when I saw it at the local Super Sod. Take a look at this beautiful live carpet below!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> I raised the HOC to .4375, after the last few months the rain totals have been around 10 inches. The grass needs to dry out!


Awesome looking yard. What type of Bermuda is this?


----------



## samjonester

The weather's cooled off here. Typical lows in the 40s and highs around 60 the past week. Last night we dipped to 37 and had our first frost. We've got a couple more nights in the 30s coming up. I guess it's time to say goodbye!



The grass is still under growth regulation likely for another week, so that should close out the season. Between the cooler temps and the PGR, the bermuda has basically stopped top growth. It really highlights my project for next season... getting rid of the cool season grasses mixed into the lawn. One of the previous owners left me a shaker can of Scott's seed. It's obvious they overseeded spots of the bermuda out front :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Looking pretty good this foggy morning


----------



## Cory

Looks great!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Starting to bounce back and look good after the Celsius spray. Had to raise the HOC because we went on vacation and temps were high. Came back to happy Bermuda. Temps are getting down into the low 40s and even mid 30s so it will be night night before long.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Thanks!


Cory said:


> Looks great!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

ENC_Lawn said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I raised the HOC to .4375, after the last few months the rain totals have been around 10 inches. The grass needs to dry out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome looking yard. What type of Bermuda is this?
Click to expand...

I wish I could tell you for sure. I am still working on that...


----------



## tcorbitt20

I know the shadow kind of ruins it, but I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Zoysiaguy




----------



## TN Hawkeye

Amazing what 8 days and mid 30s at night will do.
October 20th

October 28th


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## dtillman5

Might be the last cut of the season. Maybe one more this week, temp today hi in mid 70's , but lows have been hi 30's. Looks like a little warmer lows the next few days. Other yards are dormant or getting there. Mine is starting to show a little signs of it as well. Cut at 5/8"


----------



## Jeff20

Morning cut. I have found out that mowing in wet Bermuda is the way to go for me, especialy in the morning dew, you can see the lines so much better. I have attached photos from precut to finish. And I'm sure most will be saying what the hec is that on my mower? but it really works, and I will recommend for all manuel mowers. All It does is add extra weight and eliminates the ripple.


----------



## AlexH

Good idea with the weights, I'm going to have to try that. Your lawn looks great.


----------



## g-man

@Jeff20 with a manual reel? Impressive!


----------



## FlaDave

@Jeff20 very nice! :thumbup: I may have to get one for some of the smaller sections in my yard that are hard to maneuver the Jake around.


----------



## Jeff20

Thanks Guys.


----------



## PokeGrande

Love the PRG


----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


> Love the PRG


Looks awesome!


----------



## William

Jeff20 said:


> Morning cut. I have found out that mowing in wet Bermuda is the way to go for me, especialy in the morning dew, you can see the lines so much better. I have attached photos from precut to finish. And I'm sure most will be saying what the hec is that on my mower? but it really works, and I will recommend for all manuel mowers. All It does is add extra weight and eliminates the ripple.


Incredible lawn first and foremost. However I thought you were supposed to sweep dew before you mow, or is that only for sub .5" cuts?


----------



## Visitor

PokeGrande said:


> Love the PRG


I wholly agree. It's nice to have soft grass and I love the smell. I dont know if its just me but warm season grasses do not have the same cool season "cut grass" smell.


----------



## Visitor

Jeff20 said:


>


This inspires me!


----------



## PHXCobra

2nd haircut of the PRG. Still has some filling in to do.


----------



## datcope

Looks great!


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## datcope

Wow, looks awesome!


----------



## Austinite

PokeGrande said:


>


What mower did you do this with? Looks amazing. the mower in your profile shows a push reel, is that right?


----------



## PokeGrande

Fadi said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mower did you do this with? Looks amazing. the mower in your profile shows a push reel, is that right?
Click to expand...

I had been cutting with my push reel mower but the pics are after I went over it once with the Honda to mulch the leaves and a second time with the bagger. Just recently put a checkmate lawn striper on it. The checkmate and PRG are quite the match.


----------



## Austinite

^ Awesome! One more question, what is the height of cut in those pictures? I cant get stripes like that to save my life!


----------



## PokeGrande

Fadi said:


> ^ Awesome! One more question, what is the height of cut in those pictures? I cant get stripes like that to save my life!


I had last cut it around 7/8" last weekend with the reel mower. Haven't cut it since and intentionally didn't have my rotary low enough to cut, only to mulch/bag. I'd say the PRG has gotten to 1.125" - 1.25".


----------



## PokeGrande

Yesterday 4:00 pm:



This morning 7:30 am:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

PokeGrande said:


> Yesterday 4:00 pm:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning 7:30 am:


Wow! Your lawn looks great! Too bad the snow covered up those good looking stripes.


----------



## PokeGrande

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Wow! Your lawn looks great! Too bad the snow covered up those good looking stripes.


Thanks! At the most, we received just a dusting of snow last year so this was nice, actually. Supposed to be 62 on Friday!


----------



## Fishnugget

Here is my PRG on its 3rd cut with my reel mower...I have some bermuda patches that still grew in the front yard despite scalping at 1/4". You can see by the darker grass spots.

Even though the pics don't really show, it still needs to thicken up a bit. Slowly getting there :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Looking great @Fishnugget


----------



## Fishnugget

Thanks Ware, its getting there :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite

Fishnugget said:


> Here is my PRG on its 3rd cut with my reel mower...I have some bermuda patches that still grew in the front yard despite scalping at 1/4". You can see by the darker grass spots.
> 
> Even though the pics don't really show, it still needs to thicken up a bit. Slowly getting there :thumbup:


Man that looks great! What's in the hedge strip? Is that boxwood?


----------



## Fishnugget

Fadi, yes that is correct it is Boxwood japonica. Trying to make it grow into a hedge.


----------



## Austinite

Looks awesome, @Fishnugget , I've been wanting to do a thin strip of hedges similar to yours. Might tackle that next spring. Nicely done!


----------



## Fishnugget

Fadi said:


> Looks awesome, @Fishnugget , I've been wanting to do a thin strip of hedges similar to yours. Might tackle that next spring. Nicely done!


Go for it :thumbup:

I created an underground pvc dripper manifold to water each individual plant. Its much better this way because it's tied to my sprinkler system and controlled by my Rachio.


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


> Looking great @Fishnugget


+1


----------



## JPorter

Im in So Cal... Temecula area. This is my first year with Bermuda. We just started hitting our low temps... 36-55. This is my front that get minimal sun during the deep winter months but full sun the other 7 months out of the year. My back yard is still green looking clean and healthy as hell. Is this normal coloring for bermuda going dormant?


----------



## Fishnugget

Hard to tell from that pic because my Bermuda in Indio CA is still growing nice and green in both of my lawns. Maybe you have better soil parameters in your back yard?


----------



## Paul M

I wouldn't think it's the weather, my St Augustine and my neighbors Bermuda are still good and green in Riverside, CA.


----------



## PokeGrande

PRG cut at about 3/4" yesterday:


----------



## Movingshrub

@JPorter yes totally normal for Bermuda to look like that when it gets cold and starts to go dormant.


----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


> PRG cut at about 3/4" yesterday:


Looks great - love that back yard. :thumbsup:


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


> Looks great - love that back yard. :thumbsup:


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Cory

My Bermuda is still pretty green under the ryegrass. I'm not sure if it's because the ryegrass is protecting it or just cause it was so much more healthy than all the neighbors. Either way, it's nice to look at green when everything is so brown. :nod:


----------



## Cjames1603

Well.....that ought to do it for the year.......


----------



## erdons

PRG


----------



## Austinite

@Cory what kind of bermuda do you have? Love all the pics you post, your lawn is by far one of my favorites. Especially that slope, I dont like my slope but yours gives me hope!


----------



## Cory

Austinite said:


> @Cory what kind of bermuda do you have? Love all the pics you post, your lawn is by far one of my favorites. Especially that slope, I dont like my slope but yours gives me hope!


Thanks! It Tifway 419 in the front yard, common in the backyard. I hated the ditch but it's growing on me a little, probably because all the compliments it gets :lol:


----------



## 985arrowhead

Was heading to work this morning and had to back up and snap a few pic's.

Can't believe how green the lawn still looks!

South Louisiana winters can swing sometime 20-30 degrees in a day and we have had some rain so the lawn is a little soft. Meaning I haven't cut in about a month. Last HOC was .75 and down a little. Have had quite a few nights in the low 30's. But still getting highs in low 80's also.

Haven't measure soil temp to see if it is consistently lower than 60 which is why I think I am still green and growing, just slower.

Soil test which I wanted to post the results but will do later showed some big changes in my pH now being just below 7 down from almost 8 when I first tested 3 fall's ago and gradual apps of sulphur. Most Macros looked good and I put down a lot of K, 0-0-60 around Halloween. Also, put down a half pound N of GreenTRX.

Anyway, Merry Christmas TLF


----------



## N LA Hacker

Looks good.


----------



## andymac7

I'm jealous @985arrowhead!  And nice windmills! Here are my little fellas after a couple of winters. The larger is a Bulgarian, and the smaller is a mini Chusan, or "Waggie". And, my very dormant Yukon bermuda. If you squint you can see some dang red fescue in the distance that will have to die come spring .


----------



## reidgarner

Really impressed with the color retention of the Zeon that I had installed in May. We've had plenty of sub-30 and a couple of sub-25 degree nights here in north ATL and it's still holding color.


----------



## Austinite

reidgarner said:


> Really impressed with the color retention of the Zeon that I had installed in May. We've had plenty of sub-30 and a couple of sub-25 degree nights here in north ATL and it's still holding color.


@reidgarner Great looking back yard! Question for you... Is that the way the yard was originally graded, or did you renovate and level the lawn. I ask because its flat except where the trees are in the back where it slopes quite a bit.

I like it, my back yard is sloped as well, and I'm thinking about regrading to get a flat center.


----------



## jayhawk

reidgarner said:


> Really impressed with the color retention of the Zeon that I had installed in May. We've had plenty of sub-30 and a couple of sub-25 degree nights here in north ATL and it's still holding color.
> https://postimg.cc/FYjxnqfb


Yes it does. The transition is more 'graceful' if you will. But I think in the next few weeks it's straw here.


----------



## reidgarner

@jayhawk very nice my friend. Yeah I figured it's about to turn into a pumpkin. Just kinda shocks me to see green in December!


----------



## reidgarner

@Austinite thanks! No, definitely not originally graded like this. We have a daylight basement and it was pretty much a gradual slope all the way down to a flat (ish) area outside the basement door. We had the retaining wall put in and were able to push back into the slope and get a few extra feet of flat space to put the patio. Above the wall where the turf is now we had 14 large trees removed and then graded to as flat as possible, irrigation, drainage, and sod put in. It was a long process and cost a small fortune, but we went from having basically no usable space in the backyard to a great hangout spot for adults and kids. I wish I had been better about getting before and after pics, but here is what I have. I'll dig through my computer and if I have more I'll post em.


----------



## jayhawk

Tiftuff still has some color on my HOA grass. Zeon patch behind it


----------

